#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Дзэн и Чань >  > > >  >  >  Курение и медитация

## nvasunin

Как там было про двух монахов? Можно ли курить во время медитации и можно ли медитировать во время курения, кажеться так  :Smilie: 

В четверг к нам на собеседование приходил человек. Я участвовал в собеседовании. Мой начальник, прочитав анкету, где на вопрос "Вы курите? Да, Нет, Бросил" был выбран ответ "Бросил".
Начальник спросил, почему он бросил курить. Человек ответил - мне это не нравилось, одышка надоела.

Тут меня как током ударило - я вдруг осознал, что я освободился от курения (курю 15 лет). В тот день я еще курил, а вот на следующий день вдруг сам собой перестал. Желание курить осталось, но оно как бы стало отдельно от меня. Я стал его созерцать. Получилась постоянная медитация  :Smilie: 
Желание было очень сильным, т.ч. объект созерцания всегда буквально торчал у меня перед сознанием. Я вспоминал слова учителя "я не есть это желание курить", "я не захвачен этим желанием курить". Потом на третий день желание стало более размытым, я даже пожалел, что такой хороший объект для медитации ослабевает. А еще чуть позже я почуствовал, что я и это желание есть одно целое. Оно не исчезло, если о нем вспоминать, то я его "вижу". Но я уже стал забывать, что я вообще когда-то курил. Ставил эксперименты - долго гулял, ждал транспорта, спешил, даже нервничал - короче делал все то, что у меня раньше всегда вызывало закуривание. Все равно не курю.
Вот такая длительная медитация получилась. На некурении  :Smilie: 

Вопрос-то вот в чем: почему вдруг фраза этого человека так перевернула мое сознание в вопросе курения? Он ведь ничего нового для меня не сказал....
И еще - это всегда так, что чтобы избавиться от привязанности надо сначала созерцать ее ко стороны, т.е. как объект и субъект, а потом осознать, что объект и субъект едины и слиться с ней?

ПС: По поводу моего "освобождения" Мумон бы сказал, наверное:
Посмотрите на этого болвана! Он мог в момент достичь просветления, а вместо этого всего лишь бросил курить!
 :Smilie:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (19.06.2012), Ersh (27.05.2012)

----------


## ullu

Хм. Интересно. У меня все точно так же произошло. Один в один. И даже сожаление по поводу того, что такой хороший объект для медитации ослабевает тоже...
Пробило от фразы Оле о том, что какналы должны быть чистыми. Не знаю. Я эту фразу слышала и читала много раз . А тут что-то случилось , пришла домой и не курю.
Народ сначала убирал пачки от меня, не курил при мне, ну как поступают с человеком, который хочет бросить курить, что бы его предметы не смущали. А меня и не смущали. Мне было все равно. И запах табака не раздражал. 
А потом я почувствовала, что я боюсь закурить. То есть что мне это неприятно, что я не хочу чувстовать вкус табака и мне вообще это противно.  Испугалась и закурила опять .

----------


## pilot

я, тоже бросил курить (курил лет 12), но сейчас изредка, начал курить трубку "не в себя"  :Smilie: , надеюсь это не загрязнит каналы?

----------


## GMK

\\То есть что мне это неприятно, что я не хочу чувстовать вкус табака и мне вообще это противно. Испугалась и закурила опять .\\

Чего испугалась? Своего естественного желания?
Мазохистка  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

А трубку так и надо курить. Я тоже пытаясь бросить на трубку перешел. Теперь я паровоз.
При курении трубки никотин по-любому в организм поступает - через слизистую рта.

----------


## ullu

Не знаю, GMK, испугалась. Сначала было все равно курить или не курить. Просто наблюдала желание и естественным образом выбиралось - не курить. То есть было ощущение, что это вообще не я курила когда-то. А какой-то другой человек,а  я вообще не понимаю, зачем это действие нужно .
То есть было ощущение очень странного действия. Все равно что я стала бы запихивать овсянку в уши или ковырять носом стену. Это можно делать, только я почему-то этого не делаю, поэтому же я и не курила. А потом возникло нежелание курить. И этого нежелания я и испугалась. Желание быть бодрой, хорошо себя чувствовать. И медитация превратилась в мероприятие по оздоровлению.

----------


## nvasunin

ullu
//Интересно. У меня все точно так же произошло. 
Да, действительно, интересно, почему так похоже...

//Народ сначала убирал пачки от меня, не курил при мне, ну как поступают с человеком, который хочет бросить курить, что бы его предметы не смущали. А меня и не смущали. Мне было все равно. И запах табака не раздражал. 

У меня вообще, как лежала пачка сигарет в кармане, так до сих пор и лежит. И окружающие меня не смущают, если курят. Это их курение, а не мое - я так это воспринимаю. 
А друзьям и сослуживцам я вообще не сказал, что не курю. Просто отвечаю, что сейчас не хочу, и это правда. Ведь я на самом деле и не бросал, т.к. волевого акта не было с моей стороны. Просто не хочу, и все, точнее мне это не надо.

//А потом я почувствовала, что я боюсь закурить. Испугалась и закурила опять.

Вот ведь как нас колбасит! По полной программе. Испугался - получай и все остальное в придачу. Малая действующая модель колеса сансары  :Smilie: 
Жалко, конечно. Зато какой опыт медитации был  :Smilie: 
Надеюсь, что я не попаду снова в зависимость. Если тоже испугаюсь - попробую на этом медитировать. Спасибо большое за предупреждение.

pilot
//начал курить трубку "не в себя" , надеюсь это не загрязнит каналы?

А я вот кальян люблю курить (у меня его нет, но если где возможность представиться, то курю с удовольствием). Теперь не знаю, как с этим быть....

----------


## nvasunin

ullu
//То есть было ощущение, что это вообще не я курила когда-то. А какой-то другой человек,а я вообще не понимаю, зачем это действие нужно . 
То есть было ощущение очень странного действия. Все равно что я стала бы запихивать овсянку в уши или ковырять носом стену. Это можно делать, только я почему-то этого не делаю, поэтому же я и не курила.

Ага, именно так и есть! До чего же похоже! посмотрим, что будет дальше....
Буду держать в курсе, если интересно  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

Ага  :Smilie:

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Бедные люди, как мне вас жалко.
Я вот не курю, можно сказать не курил, не считая экспериментов в подростковом возрасте, и не тянет.
Откуда у вас такие кармические тенденции, однако?
Бросайте это дело и скорее - дым отпугивает будд.
Хотя вот вам пример. Его Святейшество Дучжом Ринпоче, величайший и непревзойденный учитель дзогчена, написал труд о вреде табака с многочисленными цитатами из тэрма Падмасамбхавы о пагубности курения. Многие его, наверное, читали. А между тем его дочери в Америке, по отзывам очевидцев, курят непрестанно, от одной другую прикуривают и ничего. Хотя, если кто-то из нас родиться дочерью Ринпоче, может и ему будет можно.

Пэма Бэнза

----------


## Ersh

А что, римпоче - не монах?
Шифу Сюй Дэцянь тоже курил до преклонных лет. Сейчас бросил...

----------


## nvasunin

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Пэма Бэнза_ 
> *Хотя, если кто-то из нас родиться дочерью Ринпоче, может и ему будет можно.*


Как кармически может быть связано рождение у конкретных родителей с курением?  :Smilie: 
Рождение у конкретных родителей - это одно кармическое последствие, а курение - другое. Зачем же их связывать?
На мой взгляд, причем, что одно не "разрешает" другое. Или как - клин клином вышибают?

----------


## pilot

дым отпугивает злых духов, а не будд, и вообще дымом табака даже подношения делают  :Smilie: , 
его не надо в легкие пускать, если они еще есть  :Smilie:  имхо

----------


## ullu

А на мой взгляд мне повезло, что я курю. По-крайней мере это та привязанность , которую я четко вижу и могу на ней тренироватся. 
Было бы гораздо хуже, если бы у меня были привязанности которых я не замечаю и даже не знаю о том, что они у меня есть. Это не значит, что всем срочно надо идти курить :Smilie:  Однако на месте курения у многих находится просмотр телевизора или привязанность к еде ..а суть в общем то одна и та же.

----------


## pilot

я  телевизор вообще смотреть перестал... и ем нечасто..

----------


## Анатолий

*Дигха Никая 26*

Не усматриваю я, о монахи, ни одной силы, которая была бы столь трудноодолима, как сила Мары.

Очень хорошо, Николай, что Вы положили "зримое" начало битвы с Мары ...

*Но не забывайте (по-моему тибетская пословица)*

"Опиум умеет ждать ..."

Можно так переформулировать: "Никотин умеет ждать".
Бывали случаи, что после 20-25 лет некурения люди опять начанали курить ..

*Самьютта Никая 35.199*

Однажды вечером, монахи, покрытая прочным панцирем черепаха искала себе пищу на берегу озера. И шакал в тот вечер искал себе пищу на берегу того озера. Черепаха издалека увидела ищущего пищу шакала, втянула свои четыре лапы и шею внутрь панциря и стала совершенно тихой и неподвижной. Но и шакал издалека увидел ищущую пищу черепаху, подошел к ней, и подойдя, стал кружиться вокруг нее: "Вот высунет черепаха какую-то из своих четырех лап или шею наружу, тут-то я и схвачу её, оторву её и съем её". Но когда черепаха так и не высунула ни одну из своих четырех лап, ни шею, то шакал, не получив возможности добраться до черепахи, потерял к ней интерес и ушел прочь.

Точно так же, монахи, и Мара постоянно, непрерывно кружит вокруг вас: "Возможно, я найду лазейку через глаз. Возможно, я найду лазейку через ухо ... нос ... язык ... тело. Возможно, я найду лазейку через интеллект (мано)". Поэтому, монахи, вам следует постоянно хорошо охранять двери чувств.
(...)
Когда вы будете постоянно хорошо охранять двери чувств, то Мара, не находя лазейки, потеряет к вам интерес и уйдет прочь, как тот шакал, который ушел прочь от черепахи.
(...)

Здесь без комментариев ...

----------


## Леонид Ш

Люди, говорить, что курение это объект медитации, и счастье от курения и самонаблюдение за ним, полный бред. Курение - очень пагубная привычка (можно даже сказать адская), и очень вредна для энергетических каналов.
Бросайте, пока не поздно, а не кормите свой ум и окружающих отговорками. Это все равно что говорить: "я вмазываюсь героином, мне это не мешает, и на этом выходит классная медитативная практика". Бросить курить на самом деле проще чем кажется! Сам я бросил курить давно, просто осознав как это вредно для организма.

Вот кстати прикольный текст  :Wink: 

Вредящее действие табака

  Еще истоpический Будда учил своих совpеменников избегать всех видов опьяняющих сpедств в случае, если они хотели освободиться от страдания и духовно pазвиваться.
Шенпен Дава Ринпоче, сын умеpшего главы Ньингмапы, подтвеpдил жуpналу "Дхаpма-Нектаp", что выpажение "табак" (тиб. тхамакх) в следующем тексте относится ко всем видам "возбуждающих сpедств", "стимуляторов" и наpкотиков, употpебляемых пpи куpении, и pазpешил опубликовать пеpевод на немецком языке.
Его Святейшество Дуджом Ринпоче (1904-1987) был выдающимся тибетским йогином, ученым и мастеpом медитации. Он был единогласно избранным главой Ньингма, или Стаpой Школы тибетского буддизма.
Его Святейшество написал более 40 книг, из котоpых наиболее известна его монументальная pабота "Главные чеpты и истоpия школы Ньингма". Его сочинения показывают глубокое пpоникновение во все традиционные области знания, включая поэзию, истоpию, медицину, астpологию и философию.
После того как он покинул Тибет и остался в Индии, а позднее в Непале, он стал ключевой фигуpой возpождения тибетской культуpы в общине беженцев. У Его Святейшества в области Гималаев: в Бутане, Сиккиме, Непале и Ладакхе - тысячи учеников. В течение последних десятилетий он пpовел много вpемени на Западе, где учил, а также основал Центры во Фpанции и США.

•   Предисловие переводчика
Пpимечательно, что тибетско-буддийская культуpа - единственная, котоpая не только pассматpивает употpебление табака и наpкотиков как пpиносящее вpед здоpовью, но и видит в них сеpьезное пpепятствие для любого духовного pазвития.
В данном сочинении, котоpое объясняет истоpию и вpедящее действие этих веществ, Е.С. Дуджом Ринпоче подобpал существенные высказывания Гуpу Падмасамбхавы 1, относящиеся к этой теме, так называемые "теpма" 2. Речь идет пpи этом о пpедсказаниях, котоpые были найдены в ходе тибетской истоpии великими теpтонами  Это - Ма Чик Лапдpон (Х1 в), Ригзин Годем (1327-1387), Сангье Лингпа (1340-1396), Ратна Лингпа (1403-1478), Дундул Доpдже(1615-1672), Лонгсал Ньингпо (1615-1672), Дpодул Лингпа (ХVII в) и Тугчхог Доpдже (XVIII в.).

• Кpаткое добавление к заглавию:

"Пpоводник, уводящий слепого с ложной тpопы,
котоpая заканчивается пpопастью".
Пусть это пpинесет помощь!

• Пpежде чем начать объяснение истоpии табака, я подношу мое глубокое уважение и почитание Великому Уpгьену, котоpый является воплощением мудpости всех Будд и Бодхисаттв и совокупностью всех Семейств Будд.
Давным-давно, пpимеpно чеpез сто лет после ухода Будды в Ниpвану, жила в Китае одна девушка из pода демонов, котоpая, помешавшись от чувственности, пеpед своей смеpью пpоизнесла следующие слова:
"Пусть через мое тело завлекутся все люди этой Земли в низшие области существования! Похоpоните его целым и невpедимым, и чеpез некоторое вpемя из моего лона появится одно pастение, котоpое будет совсем иным, чем все дpугие. От одного его запаха тело и дух будут чувствовать непеpедаваемое блаженство, гоpаздо большее, чем может быть пpи соединении мужчины и женщины. Это pастение pаспpостpанится повсюду, и почти все люди этой Земли будут им наслаждаться".
Как pаз в наше вpемя стало возможным видеть, как исполняется ее желание. Но ни пользующийся дурной славой опиум, ни дpугие подобные куpительные вещества 3, пpинимаемые чеpез pот и нос, не помогают человеку пpогнать жажду и голод. Они не обладают изысканным вкусом, не увеличивают физическую и жизненную силу, не улучшают состояния тела, а, напpотив, пpиводят к неpвозности, повышению кpовяного давления, вызывают pак и болезни легких. И все же в наши дни куpит почти каждый. Живет он в хороших или не очень хороших условиях, почти каждый употребляет эти вещества, не в силах противостоять пагубному влечению (а многие и не пытаются этого делать).
Желание демоницы исполнилось.
Вот что говорится в теpме Чогьяла Ратна Лингпы: "Когда Великий Мастеp Падмасамбхава клятвой связал 9 бpатьев, котоpые в пpошлом pазоpвали свои духовные обеты самайя 4, младший из них сказал:
"Бpатья, не отчаивайтесь! Послушайте! Я пpоявлюсь в Китае, как табак. Это вещество будет называться "Чеpный яд", встpечаться в погpаничных стpанах, и оттуда его пpивезут в Центpальный Тибет. Тибетцы станут наслаждаться этим вкусным веществом, и таким обpазом pаспpостpанятся "Пять гpубых ядов" 7. Люди будут отвеpгать десять добpодетельных поступков и совеpшать десять недобpодетельных. Жизнь тех, кто является опоpой Учения, станет ненадежной, они будут покидать эту жизнь и удаляться в стpаны Будд.
Ядовитый аpомат этих веществ пpоникнет сквозь Землю и pазpушит сотни тысяч гоpодов нагов. Прекратятся дожди, не будет расти уpожай и размножаться скот, начнутся гpажданские волнения, эпидемии и дpугие нежелательные события. Ядовитый аpомат поднимется до небес, pазоpит места пpебывания богов, и пpоизойдут неожиданные солнечные и лунные затмения, а также появятся кометы.
Жизненные соки и кpовеностные сосуды куpильщиков высохнут, и это станет пpичиной 404 болезней. Каждый, кто куpит, будет пеpеpождаться в низших областях существования, а если он куpит так, что дpугие вдыхают этот дым, то это действие равносильно вырыванию сердца из тел шести миллионов живых существ".
Согласно теpме Сангье Лингпы: "В это вpемя упадка люди пpедадутся многочисленным вpедоностным поступкам. Они будут пpежде всего вкушать те вещества, котоpые не только ядовиты, но и дуpно пахнут, вместо того, чтобы есть то, что вкусно. В перерывах во время своей деятельности они будут жадно вдыхать яд. Они станут плеваться, из их носа будут постоянно течь сопли, а здоpовье и цвет лица ухудшатся".
В теpме, найденной Ригзин Годемом, есть следующее пpедсказание: "В последний упаднический век люди будут вдыхать ядовитые отбpосы, пищу гандхаpвов 5. От одного запаха их можно попасть в ад Авичи 6. Поэтому немедленно пpекpатите куpить!"
Из предсказания, которое обнаружил Дундул Дордже: "Монахи и монахини будут наслаждаться, вдыхая дым от этого растения и нюхая порошок из него, страна же подпадет под власть тех, кто нарушил самайя 4. Так как в сердцах людей беспрерывно будет возникать неутолимое жаждание, их будет обольщать Мара. Часто будут литься слезы неудержимо: признак того, что заслуги людей исчерпаны".
Предсказание, открытое Лонгсалом Ньингпо, звучит так: "Во времена, когда люди будут курить эти дурные вещества, даже близкие друзья станут отравлять друг друга".
В откровениях, которые были найдены в качестве термы Тугчхогом Дордже, сказано: "На основе "Пяти грубых ядов" будут полыхать, как адский огонь, страсти, ненависть, мучения, ссоры, тревоги живых существ. Поскольку десять добродетелей будут отвергнуты, пороки станут свирепствовать подобно урагану. Люди пренебрегут благотворными действиями, и распространятся извращенные практики. В это время Защитники исчезнут, а демоны захватят власть.
Люди будут вдыхать дым табака и блокировать тем самым каналы различающей мудрости. Беспокойство и запутывающие эмоции усилятся. Блокирование центрального канала повлечет за собой уменьшение прозрачной ясности человеческого сознания. Истощение всеобщей заслуги вызовет смятение, которое охватит весь мир. Священные предметы, носящие в себе благословение, будут постепенно разрушаться. Распространятся извращенные взгляды и ложные религии. Защитники уйдут, а их взгляды будут еще падать только на гору Меру.
Иноземцы вторгнутся в Центральный Тибет, и коренные жители будут вынуждены переселиться в приграничные страны. Учение Мары будет распространяться, и Земля превратится в ад".
Из предсказания Ма Чик Лапдрон: "Во время упадка и преобладания разлада появится нечто такое, что люди станут употреблять через рот и что будет содержать в себе все "Пять ядов" 7. Его родина - Китай, оно распространится в Монголии, и тибетцы тоже будут это потреблять. Следствием же этого будут беспорядочные дожди, сильные морозы и град. Если к этому пристрастится человек медитирующий, то он не будет способен реализовать Будда-аспект, даже если бы практиковал сотни кальп. На протяжении многих будущих жизней он вынужден будет странствовать в низших областях существования, и ни разу сострадание "Трех Драгоценностей" не сможет дать ему защиту".

Подобным образом бесчисленные предсказания говорят о вредоносном действии табака, и многие великие мудрецы новой и старой традиций категорически запрещают его употребление.
Ваджрные слова Ургьена Ринпоче 1 остаются верными! Остерегайтесь, поэтому, ложных взглядов; не думайте, например: "Может ли курение растения, встречающегося в живой природе, действительно быть таким вредным?" Аконит - это тоже растение, и все же даже маленькое его количество может привести к физической смерти. Почему же плод губительного желания демоницы не может вызвать духовную смерть?
Это только разумно, и человек окажет сам себе большую услугу тем, что полностью откажется от табака.
Пусть добросовестные и разумные, желающие избежать тропы, ведущей в пропасть, испытывают радость и обретут опору в блаженственном "Саду освобождения"!

• Примечания
1 Гуpу Падмасамбхава, или Великий Уpгьен, "Втоpой Будда". Он ввел буддизм в Тибет, постpоил Самье, пеpвый тибетский монастыpь, и пеpевел наpяду с другими великими пеpеводчиками, лоцавами, многие Сутpы и Тантpы.
2 Многочисленные тексты, теpмы, были спpятаны Падмасамбхавой для того, чтобы в благопpиятное время их откpывали предопределенные ламы, или теpтоны (откpыватели сокpовищ) для последующих поколений.
3 Это относится ко всем видам наpкотиков.
4 Самайя - духовная связь, связывающая с Учителем и Учениями и включающая взаимное обязательство.
5 Гандхаpвы, "Питающиеся запахами" - гpуппа духов, котоpые питаются дуpными запахами.
6 Ад Авичи, "Непpеpывный Ад" - называется так потому, что там живые существа обречены испытывать в течение очень долгого вpемени мучения постоянной интенсивности.
7 "Пять ядов": сильное желание, ненависть, глупость, надменность, pевность.

Описано Ваджpа-Джняной по пpосьбе Голока Сеpта Джигме.

----------

Кайрат (22.02.2009)

----------


## Борис

А я только в школьные годы баловался куревом. А потом вдруг понял, что радости это доставляет мн минимум (повезло, не успел привязаться ! ), а неудобств - море... И завязал...

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Ersh_ 
> *А что, римпоче - не монах?
> Шифу Сюй Дэцянь тоже курил до преклонных лет. Сейчас бросил...*


Не всякий Ринпоче - монах, и не всякий монах - Ринпоче. Его Святейшество Дучжом Ринпоче был накпой - тантрикой, в нингма таких много. Если не ошибаюсь, у него было две жены и семь детей, некоторые из них тоже Ринпоче - Тинлэ Норбу и Шенпен Дава.
Среди тибетских лам, курящие мне не известны.


Пэма Бэнза

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

> _Первоначальное сообщение от pilot_ 
> *дым отпугивает злых духов, а не будд, и вообще дымом табака даже подношения делают , 
> его не надо в легкие пускать, если они еще есть  имхо*


Нет, Пилот, дым отпугивает именно будд. Это я слышал от разных учителей. То же самое устами махасиддхи Чадрала Ринпоче говорится в книге Оле Нидала "Открытие Алмазного пути".
Затем, каким таким дымом табака подношения делают. Если вы про санг, то там подношения делают дымом, но не табака, а сжигая, например, ветки можжевельника или сосны. Так что не путайте народ почем зря. За подношение дымом табака любой мало-мальски серьезный дух, вам по голове настучит.

Пэма Бэнза

----------


## nvasunin

:Smilie:  С высоты обретенной за последние 5 дней мудрости  :Smilie:  я осознаю, что курение есть вред.

Само по себе курение, обжорство и т.п. являются привязанностями. И их надо превзойти. Какие именно привязанности ЖС превосходит - это, по моему, не важно. То, что дым табака еще и вредно сказывается на энергетике, и отпугивает Будд - говорит о том, что если превзойти эту привязанность, то получаешь в добавок еще и дополнительные бонусы  :Smilie: 

Я вот о чем подумал: последние три недели я, следуя Тик Нат Хану, стараюсь все время сохранять осознанность. Сказав все время - я именно это и имел ввиду, т.е. постоянно. Получается постоянная медитация. Конечно, это не всегда выходит (как я говорил своему другу, бывает, проснешся утром, и чуствуешь себя полным болваном деревянным), но чем дальше, тем лучше. Осознав свою незваисимость от курения я вдруг понял, что все 15 лет, которые я курил, я это делал от того, что мне было буквально нечем себя занять. Когда медитируешь - нет вопроса, чем занять себя. Если все время сохранять осознанность, то нет вопроса, чем занять себя. Ты уже занят. Не зачем курить.

Теперь дальше - раньше я любил валяться на диване, смотреть телевизор, просто ничего не делать. Когда меня отрывали от этого, я злился. От любой деятельности (особенно после работы) я физически уставал, что опять приводило меня на диван. Начав практиковать осознаность, мне стало совершенно все равно, что делать в настоящий момент. Заниматься с ребенком, мыть посуду, вещать белье (мы с женой до этого просто сражались, кто это делать будет, оба решили пойти на принцип) - пожалуйста. Жена в шоке - не знает, радоваться этому или пугаться, ей уже не до белья  :Smilie: .
Что бы я не делал, я делаю это осознанно - тогда все равно, что делать. У меня стало хватать времени на все, на что раньше не хватало. Я понял, что если раньше на просьбу что-либо сделать я отвечал отказом, то это от того, что я не способен был по настоящему этим заняться. Сейчас же я откажусь заниматься чем-либо только если то, чем я занимаюсь в данный момент не может быть прервано. Да, говоря про то, что мне стало все равно чем заниматься,  я естественно, не забываю о морали и т.п.
В итоге я все время занят, если не сплю. При этом стараюсь практиковать осознанность. Так вот - если бы я курил, я бы не смог этого делать, элементарно здоровья бы не хватило, энергии. Понадобилось - и препятствие отброшено. Т.е. не только произошло преодоления привязанности, но произошло и преодоления элементарного препятствия к практике.

Вот такие мысли.

----------


## Максим

У меня просто нет слов. Я сегодня бросил курить (5 лет курил), весь день думал, какой это хороший объект для медитации и т.д., и вот сейчас открыл этот тред... Другой бы на моем месте просветлел, ан нет. Гарсон номер два.
ps курить все равно не буду, это сансара сырец  - жизнь от сигареты к сигарете... СТОП

----------


## Максим

> _Первоначальное сообщение от ullu_ 
> *А на мой взгляд мне повезло, что я курю. По-крайней мере это та привязанность , которую я четко вижу и могу на ней тренироватся. 
> Было бы гораздо хуже, если бы у меня были привязанности которых я не замечаю и даже не знаю о том, что они у меня есть. Это не значит, что всем срочно надо идти курить Однако на месте курения у многих находится просмотр телевизора или привязанность к еде ..а суть в общем то одна и та же.*


Извините, простите, но вы обманываете и оправдываете себя. Неужели это Ваша последняя привязанность? Неужели Вы не видите других? Я просто об этом думал только недавно, насчет себя... Для блага других Вы должны быть здоровы, и подавать такой пример. Иначе это просто слова, "на благо всех живых существ".

----------


## ullu

Максим, конечно я не говорю, что это полезная привязанность , которую стоит оставить, потому, что это хороший объект для медитации.
Во-первых в данном случае объектом для медитации является не само курение, а желание покурить когда курить брошено.
Во-вторых я хотела сказать, что не важно какая привязанность, а важно что с ней делать. И в этом смысле курение ни чуть не хуже других привязанностей, а даже может быть и лучше, потому, что проще находится и довольно ярко проявляется. Не надо прилагать усилия, что бы наблюдать за тем, как возникает желание пойти покурить. Оно возникает настолько ярко, что за ним очень просто наблюдать.
Я лично не собираюсь бится в истерике и лихорадочно бросать курить. Никому этого не советую, это мое личное направление. В таком случае можно бится в истрике и лихорадочно бросать жить в человеческом теле.
По какой то причине это произошло удивительным образом. 
Я не знаю какое действие будет правильным - бросить курить и тем самым усилить эту привязанность. Или не бросать курить и работать над тем, что бы бросание произошло естественным образом? А такое возможно и я это знаю и знаю разницу.

----------


## Максим

Вы прямо вредите другим людям и себе. Вы подаете дурной пример. Вы противоречите уважаемым Учителям. Вы играете с Марой. Вы все еще продолжаете оправдываться?

----------


## Ersh

Максим, мы за Вас искренне рады, но если Вы только сегодня бросили курить - это Вы еще не бросили курить  :Smilie: 
Тем более, где Ваше сострадание к курящим людям? Конечно, мы цепляемся за свое курение, но Вы-то же совершеннее нас - вон, целый день, поди, не курите...

----------


## Максим

> Во-первых в данном случае объектом для медитации является не само курение, а желание покурить когда курить брошено.


В данном случае, объектом медитации является нанесение вреда себе и другим существам. Во вторых, третьих и т.д. уже неважно.

----------


## Ersh

Да, кстати, Всемирная Организация Здравоохранения году в 98 вынуждена была признать, что у нее НЕТ данных о вреде "пассивного" курения.
К тому же, мы все уже давно курим в специально отведенных местах.

----------


## Максим

> Максим, мы за Вас искренне рады, но если Вы только сегодня бросили курить - это Вы еще не бросили курить


Кто мы? 
Я ищу "положительного подкрепления", да еще и других склоняю. Стадный инстинкт-с. Пусть работает на пользу  :Smilie: 



> Тем более, где Ваше сострадание к курящим людям?


Оно выражается в попытках заставить бросить.

----------


## Максим

> Да, кстати, Всемирная Организация Здравоохранения году в 98 вынуждена была признать, что у нее НЕТ данных о вреде "пассивного" курения. 
> К тому же, мы все уже давно курим в специально отведенных местах


Вы пишите об этом на буддийском форуме. Все.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> дым отпугивает злых духов, а не будд, и вообще дымом табака даже подношения делают


Присоединяюсь к сообщению ПэмаБендза, и еще хочу добавить что дым табака, как и любая вонь впрочим, не только "отпугивает будд", но и весьма раздражает соседние нам классы существ, которые бывают довольно вредными и злопамятными.

----------


## Максим

nvasunin
Спасибо!

----------


## Леонид Ш

Цит.  У меня просто нет слов. Я сегодня бросил курить (5 лет курил), весь день думал, какой это хороший объект для медитации и т.д., и вот сейчас открыл этот тред... Другой бы на моем месте просветлел, ан нет. Гарсон номер два. 
ps курить все равно не буду, это сансара сырец - жизнь от сигареты к сигарете... СТОП
___________________________________________

Это просто замечательно, что еще один человек бросил курить ! Хотя реально можно говорить, что привычка ушла, по меньшей мере через год. 
НО ! Услышал ли что-то, прочитал ли, в сознании что-то щелкнуло. Посмотрит такой человек на сигарету в руке подивится: "Как это я столько времени этим занимался ?", бросит недокуренную сигарету и больше об этом и не вспомнит - вот он где Дзэн ! 
Я уже помог бросить курить нескольким друзьям, самое главное понять, что это не нужно, и что на самом деле бросить курить проще чем кажется !

----------


## Максим

> но Вы-то же совершеннее нас - вон, целый день, поди, не курите...


Стеб не пройдет! Я бросал несколько раз, максимум на неделю. Только сейчас вот почему то уверен в себе. Посмотрим...

----------


## pilot

посмотрим, посмотрим  :Smilie:  я лично  не курю с января  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

Важно, Максим.
Важно , потому что важно знать, что же такое вред себе и другим существам?

И ещё, может быть я конечно и ошибаюсь, но имхо смысл все же не в том, что бы не курить..

----------


## ullu

ЗЫ. Подумала, решила добавить.
Все это не означает - отстаньте от меня со своими дурацкими причинами, я лучше знаю что мне делать.
Все это означает - может подкините ещё парочку -другую в другом ракурсе и меня опять пробьет?
Спасибо.

----------


## Леонид Ш

Все это означает - может подкините ещё парочку -другую в другом ракурсе и меня опять пробьет? 
________________________________________

Ох уж эта женская логика  :Wink:

----------


## Ersh

А я вот не пъю пять лет. Давайте я буду козлить всех, кто выпивает!  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie: 
Особенно тех, кто Прибежище принимал и обеты, а?

----------


## ullu

WOLF, м?

----------


## Бодхичен

Мдаа друзья, вы меня удивляете... Мне кажется, что подобные смокования попадают под нарушение правил форума о пропаганде наркотических и психотропных веществ. А то что табак самый аддиктивный наркотик это уже давно известно, обгоняет его только героин и кокаин. 

Ерш, курение трубки намного вреднее чем курение сигарет, так как дым не фильтруется и недоокисляется и происходит нечто вроде коксование с повышенным выделением ядовитого монооксида углерода, не считая других канцерогенных веществ. 

Уллу, курение не только загрязняет энергитические каналы, но также, как говорит Намкай Норбу изменяет внутреннюю мандалу, замещая божеств демонами! 

И это уже не говоря о негативном воздействии на медитативную практику в целом!
Люди, одумайтесь..

----------


## nvasunin

С точки зрения привязанности, курение ничем не лучше и не хуже чем любая другая. С точки зрения вреда физическому здоровью курение, безусловно, вредно. С точки зрения вреда энергетике тела и влияния на тонкие миры, как выяснилось, тоже.
Бросить курить - явно полезно. Но.....

С точки зрения практики бросание курить как волевой акт, я думаю, не сколько не полезней самой привязанности к курению. Боюсь, что если бросить курить напряжением силы воли, то вместо этой привязанности возникнет другая - привязанность к некурению. Однако остается польза на физическом и тонком плане существования. Но это, скорее, для обсуждения в другом форуме....

Дзен же в том, чтобы ПРЕВЗОЙТИ привязанность. Не важно, к чему она. Она или будет превзойдена, или нет. И если она превзойдена - это должно быть как удар молнии - нет привязанности, нет привязанного, нет вреда здоровью себе и окружающим, нет вреда энергетике. Все, что связано с привязанностью должно уйти безвозвратно (и привязанность, и последствия, и побочные эффекты), иначе это не будет настоящим освобождением. Я думаю, что когда происходит оставление привязанности, это значит, что часть кармы, связанная с привязаностью, полностью исчерпана. И одуматься, как пишет Бодхичен, к сожалению тут недостаточно - иначе придеться подключать волю.

Максим:
Я очень рад, Максим, что Вы бросили курить. И хорошо, если этот тред Вам может дать что-нибудь полезное как в этом вопросе, так и в любом другом. Не пытайтесь уговаривать бросить курить других. Вы тем самым создаете карму и себе, и тем, кого Вы уговариваете, как раз по поводу этой привязанности. Лучше дайте им то, что им нужно, для того чтобы они бросили курить. Сможете - замечательно. Нет - осознайте это, это будет хорошо всем.

Ersh: я тоже практически не пью. Если мне предлагают выпить, обычно я говорю: "зачем? мне и так хорошо!". Все радуються и отстают  :Smilie: 

Ullu: Вы пишете, что Вам повезло, что Вы курите. Я скажу Вам - Вам просто повезло! Без того, что Вы курите. Вы можете осознанно преодолевать препятствия, значит Вам повезло. Не важно, какие они у Вас. Их у Вас есть. И у меня есть. И у других есть. Удачи нам в их преодолении. Но, замечу, теперь Вы знаете больше про вред курения. М.б. Вам это поможет.

----------


## Максим

> А я вот не пъю пять лет. Давайте я буду козлить всех, кто выпивает!    
> Особенно тех, кто Прибежище принимал и обеты, а?


И было бы правильно. Имхо, если не совсем уж алкоголик, то пить бросить (в дозах вредных для организма) заметно легче, чем курить табак.



> Боюсь, что если бросить курить напряжением силы воли, то вместо этой привязанности возникнет другая - привязанность к некурению.


Ум изворотлив. Давайте избавимся от привязанности избаляться от привязанностей, избавимся от привязанности к Учению, и пойдем курить-бухать. Все уже хорошо?
Привязанность к курению, привязанность к некурению, ... все рассуждения об этом - привязанность к своему эго. Воля - это слово. Давайте еще введем намерение, силу...
Бросать курить надо не для себя, и тогда все эти рассуждения пусты в любом смысле. И никакой привязанности к ним нет.


> Вы тем самым создаете карму и себе, и тем, кого Вы уговариваете, как раз по поводу этой привязанности.


Чего я создаю? Карму?! Боюсь, вы меня переоцениваете  :Big Grin:  Я просто бросаю курить, и говорю об этом.



> Вам просто повезло! Без того, что Вы курите. Вы можете осознанно преодолевать препятствия, значит Вам повезло.


Согласен 100%

----------


## nvasunin

Максим
//Давайте избавимся от привязанности избаляться от привязанностей, избавимся от привязанности к Учению

Только этим и занимаюсь  :Smilie: 


//и пойдем курить-бухать

Вы же сами против этого, зачем передергивать?  :Smilie: 

//Привязанность к курению, привязанность к некурению, ... все рассуждения об этом - привязанность к своему эго. 

Возможно. Я подумаю об этом...

//Бросать курить надо не для себя, и тогда все эти рассуждения пусты в любом смысле. И никакой привязанности к ним нет

Согласан со всем, кроме слова "надо". Я бы его заменил на слово "лучше". Я ведь завел этот тред в контексте курение - медитация - практика. Тут слово "надо" не очень вяжеться, на мой взгляд. Кому надо - тот практикует (в смысле бросил). Кто не практикует - тому, значит, не надо.

----------


## Максим

привязанность к словам  :Stick Out Tongue: 



> Тут слово "надо" не очень вяжеться, на мой взгляд.

----------


## nvasunin

принято!
 :Wink:  

Не по теме: смотрю вот на смайлики (для вставки в сообщение) и думаю: а как должен выглядить смайлик, изображающий просветление? М.б. именно он крайний третий внизу? Только он не вставляется!  :Smilie:

----------


## Леонид Ш

С точки зрения практики бросание курить как волевой акт, я думаю, не сколько не полезней самой привязанности к курению. Боюсь, что если бросить курить напряжением силы воли, то вместо этой привязанности возникнет другая - привязанность к некурению.
____________________________________

Да брось брат, без воли здесь не обойтись. А вот что я заметил, так это боязнь принятия волевых решений некоторыми практиками, что тоже привязанность. И попытка ввести практику в каждый элемент жития - тоже привязанность, ведь все должно протекать естественно, когда дело касается практики. И вообще видя во всем возможность привязанности, как например, к некурению, можно до фобии и паранойи дойти. 

P.S. А курить надо просто бросить, не привнося ни каких элементов практики. Если не получается сделать это здесь и сейчас, т.е. просто выбросить это из головы раз и на всегда. То тогда нужно это сделать включив всю свою силу воли. Бросив курить любым способом человек остается в выиграше, если можно так выразиться.

P.P.S. По моему я уже говорил, несколько постов назад, не делайте из курения и не курения практику это того не стоит!

----------


## nvasunin

> _Первоначальное сообщение от WOLF_ 
> *Да брось брат, без воли здесь не обойтись. А вот что я заметил, так это боязнь принятия волевых решений некоторыми практиками, что тоже привязанность. И вообще видя во всем возможность привязанности, как например, к некурению, можно до фобии и паранойи дойти. 
> *


Что касается не-буддиста - да. Без воли не обойтись. Но формум-то буддийский, вот я и пишу, что уж если делать, то постараться сделать по буддийски, т.е. превзойти привязанность, а не создать новую, и описываю свой опыт. Если не выходит - тогда без вопросов, стиснуть зубы и бросать, если принято решение. Буддист ты или нет, а волю в жизни появлять придется, и бояться этого нечего. Но здорово, когда решение не принимается, все происходит естественно, просто привязанность умирает и все. И, в принципе, этого возможно добиться, если постараться - методы известны.
А насчет того, что можно до фобии дойти - конечно, да. Не надо во всем видеть ВОЗМОЖНОСТЬ привязанности. Но если привязанность уже есть, то от нее отворачиваться не стоит. Каждый сам принимает решение, когда ему и с чем работать.




> _Первоначальное сообщение от WOLF_ 
> *P.S. А курить надо просто бросить, не привнося ни каких элементов практики. Если не получается сделать это здесь и сейчас, т.е. просто выбросить это из головы раз и на всегда. То тогда нужно это сделать включив всю свою силу воли.*


Я помню, как я бросал курить усилием воли! 2 или 3 раза. Колбасило еще как! И в итоге все равно закуривал. И таких примеров я знаю много. Т.ч. совет Ваш правильный, но трудно исполнимый. По крайней мере у меня не вышло.




> _Первоначальное сообщение от WOLF_ 
> *И попытка ввести практику в каждый элемент жития - тоже привязанность, ведь все должно протекать естественно, когда дело касается практики.*


Согласаен с Вами на 100 процентов. Я осознаю, что это привязанность. Но я новичек в практике, и учителя советуют для новичков стараться ввести практику именно в каждый элемент жизни. Наверное, на начальном этапе это приносит положительные результаты. Надеюсь, что когда это уже не будет нужно, я смогу освободиться от этой привязанности.

----------


## не-Банкэй

С интересом прочитал тред, с точки зрения техники избавления от привязанностей вообще, а не конкретно от курения - не курю, но зато есть другие привязанности.
Все-таки слов сказано много, а если выделить здравое зерно - как избавляться от привязанностей? Делать оную объектом медитации, наблюдения?

----------


## nvasunin

> _Первоначальное сообщение от не-Банкэй_ 
> *Все-таки слов сказано много, а если выделить здравое зерно - как избавляться от привязанностей? Делать оную объектом медитации, наблюдения?*


Да. 
Однозначно  :Smilie:

----------


## nvasunin

Я неожиданно для себя обнаружил, КАК я бросил курить, хочу поделиться.

Не задолго до этого момента (как я уже писал) я начал стараться сохранять осознанность не только во время практики, но и в обычной жизни. Использовал для этого, понятно, дыхание.

Вчера во время практики во время сидения я вдруг почуствовал, что мое тело, сидящее прямо, мое сознание, спокойное и не замутненное, как будто оба "надеты" на стержень. Телу от этого легко сохранять вертикльное положение, сознанию - осознанность и пребывание в ЗиС. Так вот, далее я осознал, что стержень этот - дыхание (о, Америку открыл  :Smilie: ). Разница в том, что до этого момента я ЗНАЛ (слышал, читал) про это, а вчера я ОСОЗНАЛ - вы понимаете, в чем разница. А после практики я осознал, что не курю, потому что нельзя этот стержень (дыхание) замусоривать всякой гадостью, в том числе и сигаретным дымом. Это почти как об истинную природу Будды свою собственную ноги вытирать.

Вот так я и перестал курить, только осознал я это спустя столько времени.
Надеюсь, этот мой комментарий поможет кому-нибудь  :Smilie:

----------


## Максим

Шоб усi так жили !..

----------


## К. Дордже

Курящие сознательно наносят вред своему драгоценному человеческому телу.
Имхо, этим все сказанно.

----------


## sidhi

курение-фигня
не курение-та же фигня

----------


## Igaa

> курение-фигня
> не курение-та же фигня


Да и жизнь тогда фигня!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Ullu, а янтра не подтолкнула к отказу? Курение - это же просто анти-янтра!

Как мешок на голову.

----------


## Шенпен

Привествую!
А я прочитал текст :http://mahamudra.ru/biblio/demon.html 
и подумал "Как ммне повезло,что я не начал курить".
Я вижу как многие мечтают бросить и не могут. Таксист который меня возит на работу курит,как паровоз,и постоянно кашляет сухим неприятным кашлем.
Я    ему говорю:  "Давай бросай ,смотри , как ты кашляешь"
А он говорит что не способен на такое.
А вообще у нас на заводе люди читают книгу Алана Карра "Легкий способ бросить курить" (или как-то похоже называется,точно не помню).
Я её не читал но говорят что он сам был заядлым курильщиком и никак не мог бросить.
Удалось ему это сделать при помощи точного исследования.Откуда берётся привычка, в какой момент времени возникает желание взять сигарету и т.д.
Своим способом он решил поделиться и написал  книгу. Я лично знаю двоих которые бросили. Говорят, что  это оказалось очень легко.

----------


## Шенпен

Прошу прощения, только сейчас обратил внимание, что текст Дуджома Ринпоче  уже  приведён в этом трэде.

----------


## Kamla

> Курящие сознательно наносят вред своему драгоценному человеческому телу.
> Имхо, этим все сказанно.


А может они это, подсознательно убивают тело, видя что оно им токо мешает?

----------


## Штелп

> А может они это, подсознательно убивают тело, видя что оно им токо мешает?


Не-е, это то, что противится Освобождению и Просветлению партизанит(внутренний террорист по кличке "ЭГО"), это он - противный, сбивает с правильного курса подсовывая привычные, отработанные до автоматизма(так-бы в Практике) решения и методы... :Frown:

----------


## Иван Денисов

> Бедные люди, как мне вас жалко.
> Его Святейшество Дучжом Ринпоче, величайший и непревзойденный учитель дзогчена, написал труд о вреде табака с многочисленными цитатами из тэрма Падмасамбхавы о пагубности курения. 
> Пэма Бэнза


В Дзогчен-общине вроде бы напечатали этот труд.

----------


## Ёвген Кувертэйн

Позвольте немножко вклиниться в разговор?
По-моему стоит разделять понятия "никотиновая зависимость" и "курение". Т.е. зависимость - это замутнённость сознания. Я имею ввиду "психологическую". Ты просто индульгируешь, - сказал бы Дон Хуан. :-)
"Физиологическую" зависимость не трогаю, ибо не знаю что это. Не в смысле "таковой не существует!", а просто не знаю. Не чувствую. (Это, кста, тема намба два: кто _действительно ощущает_ что курение - плохо? Личный опыт онли.)
Так вот. Моя точка зрения - курение просто есть. Считать это добром или злом - личное дело каждого, но только в отношении себя самого. Я легко могу представить человека, достигшего просветления с сигаретой в зубах, и убейте, но никак не могу представить просветлённого, проповедующего всем и каждому, что минздрав предупреждает!...

--
Евгений.

----------


## Kamla

> (Это, кста, тема намба два: кто _действительно ощущает_ что курение - плохо? Личный опыт онли.)


Я лично ощущала, физически, когда курила с 12 лет по 23.Бросила только из-за ужасных физических ощущений. Когда я поднималась по горе, или даже по лесенке было просто очень тяжело дышать. А так бы я и продолжала курить,это ведь так эстетично))) и медитационно.

----------


## Kamla

> Не-е, это то, что противится Освобождению и Просветлению партизанит(внутренний террорист по кличке "ЭГО"), это он - противный, сбивает с правильного курса подсовывая привычные, отработанные до автоматизма(так-бы в Практике) решения и методы...


а...а то я уж обрадовалась..думала мож пойду покурю кальян сегодня тогда :Big Grin:

----------


## Won Soeng

Я примерно сходным образом освободился от астмы. Правда никто ничего не говорил, просто однажды сам себе сказал - здесь достаточно свежего воздуха, духота только кажется и в тот же миг вдохнул глоток свежего воздуха. И с этого момента все приступы проходили еще на самых ранних подступах, потому что оказывались легко осознаваемыми. Как только устранилась неосознанность в восприятии определенных ощущений, удушье просто перестало дорастать до состояния, когда оно уже пробивалось к сознанию с помощью спазма. Оказалось, что удушье мой организм создавал сам и только по причине отсутствия осознанности и своевременной поправки организму в том, как он дышит.
Примерно с того же момента стало возможным всякое омрачение, всякую боль рассматривать осознанно. Какие-то воспринимая раньше, какие-то позже, но уже понимая путь освобождения.

----------


## Лавиния

Я вот курила много лет и бросила просто потому, что стала задыхаться. И меня не тянуло выполнить ритуал "выкуривания последней сигареты".  :Big Grin:  
Я очень хорошо понимаю курильщиков и тех, кто не выносит даже запаха табака. Курят, по-моему, те, кто не может расслабиться и прислушаться к себе, к своему организму, понять что ему нужно или не нужно на самом деле. Безусловно - это личный выбор каждого: курить или не курить?.. быть или не быть? - не вопрос. :Big Grin:  
Вероятно, можно совмещать медитацию с курением, но вот как совместить с курением пранаяму? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
...чёта я не со всем интегрируюсь... :EEK!:

----------


## Kamla

> Вероятно, можно совмещать медитацию с курением, но вот как совместить с курением пранаяму?


По логике когда от пранайамы очищается весь организм,он уже сам постепенно начинает отторгать вредные привычки. К тому же сама пранайама это уже контроль, и желание легче контролировать даже осознанно. То есть тут дабл получается . И осознанно легче, и подсознательно.

----------


## Николай Г.

> Бедные люди, как мне вас жалко.
> Я вот не курю, можно сказать не курил, не считая экспериментов в подростковом возрасте, и не тянет.
> Откуда у вас такие кармические тенденции, однако?
> Бросайте это дело и скорее - дым отпугивает будд.
> Хотя вот вам пример. Его Святейшество Дучжом Ринпоче, величайший и непревзойденный учитель дзогчена, написал труд о вреде табака с многочисленными цитатами из тэрма Падмасамбхавы о пагубности курения. Многие его, наверное, читали. А между тем его дочери в Америке, по отзывам очевидцев, курят непрестанно, от одной другую прикуривают и ничего. Хотя, если кто-то из нас родиться дочерью Ринпоче, может и ему будет можно.
> 
> Пэма Бэнза


А что значит "Бросить курить". Это завязать, принудить себя к некурению чтоли! 
Пробовать не курить можно, но себя не обманеш, желание все равно возвращается!  :Frown:  
Можно долго и упорно медитировать на это желание.
Но в конце концов это еще больше повредит проитивостоянием разума и тела :Confused:

----------


## Сергей Викторович

На практике оказалось что легче основательно работать над своими видимыми, и как я считал сильными В./П..
А если брать медитативную практику, то здесь возникает вопрос по поводу курения и самого процесса медитации. Ведь процесс медитации занимает не одну минуту в течении которой ты можешь скурить сигарету (см. табак), а затягиваться или поправлять трубку, стряхивать пепел, все равно прийдется. 
Да и вообще зачем курить? :-) Какие злые духи??????? Кого отпугивает дым? :-D

----------


## Николай Г.

Предлагаю всем Практикам, желающим прекратить Курение, объедениться и совместно не позволять себе курить в определенные часы дня (для начала, чтобы уж совсем не лютовать)!
Выкладывайте посты со своими идеями и предложениями. 
Вместе будет легче, однозначно!!!

----------


## Lusia

а книга алана карра помогла и мне, и правда бросить курить оказалось гораздо легче, чем я думала всегда. 
правда теперь приходится слушать свое тело, что же ему нужно, а не пихать в него сигарету чуть что.

----------

Сауди (26.05.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

Сигареты если курить взатяг такие же опьяняющие вещества.Так что запрет на сигареты в буддизме так же присутствует

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (26.05.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Сигареты если курить взатяг такие же опьяняющие вещества.Так что запрет на сигареты в буддизме так же присутствует


В оригинале, насколько помню, "опьяняющие вещества, получаемые брожением". А то так ведь и чай под определение опьяняющих веществ попадает. 
Про курение и про чарас вот вроде бы нигде явно не сказано (но конечно, это не автоматическое разрешение).
Но это ладно, вот интересно - зачем вы такие старые топики вытаскиваете на поверхность?) Тема интоксикантов широко представлена и более свежими холиворами)

----------

Bob (27.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.05.2012), Шавырин (26.05.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> В оригинале, насколько помню, "опьяняющие вещества, получаемые брожением". А то так ведь и чай под определение опьяняющих веществ попадает. 
> Про курение и про чарас вот вроде бы нигде явно не сказано (но конечно, это не автоматическое разрешение).
> Но это ладно, вот интересно - зачем вы такие старые топики вытаскиваете на поверхность?) Тема интоксикантов широко представлена и более свежими холиворами)


Чай не опъяняет,любой.Грибы псилоцибины тоже не получаются брожением,но тем не менее опьяняют и конопля точно так же,и что теперь можно коноплю с грибами употреблять?К опьяняющим веществам всё что изменяет состояние сознания относится,в первую очередь зрительные изменения,например головокружения,галлюцинации,всё что затрудняет самоконтроль.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Чай не опъяняет,любой.Грибы псилоцибины тоже не получаются брожением,но тем не менее опьяняют и конопля точно так же,и что теперь можно коноплю с грибами употреблять?К опьяняющим веществам всё что изменяет состояние сознания относится,в первую очередь зрительные изменения,например головокружения,галлюцинации,всё что затрудняет самоконтроль.


Не опьяняет, говорите? А вы покрепче заварите его. В местах не столь отдалённых - самый ходовый опьяняющий интоксикант. Чифир называется. 
А коноплю, например, всякие шайвы-тантристы употребляют, более того - без неё вообще редко обходится. Но то, конечно, шайвы - эти их заморочки даже к Ваджраяне боком относятся. Про интоксиканты много тем на форуме уже было, но в Винае чёткий запрет только на алкоголь. В связи с прецедентами соответствующими. 

Ну и конечно, не знаю - пили ли чифир дальневосточные буддисты, но то, что изменение состояния сознания (и зрительные - тоже) в сторону бодрости путём употребления чая таки поощряется - факт.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (27.05.2012), Шавырин (26.05.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> Не опьяняет, говорите? А вы покрепче заварите его. В местах не столь отдалённых - самый ходовый опьяняющий интоксикант. Чифир называется. 
> А коноплю, например, всякие шайвы-тантристы употребляют, более того - без неё вообще редко обходится. Но то, конечно, шайвы - эти их заморочки даже к Ваджраяне боком относятся. Про интоксиканты много тем на форуме уже было, но в Винае чёткий запрет только на алкоголь. В связи с прецедентами соответствующими. 
> 
> Ну и конечно, не знаю - пили ли чифир дальневосточные буддисты, но то, что изменение состояния сознания (и зрительные - тоже) в сторону бодрости путём употребления чая таки поощряется - факт.


Я пил Чифир,он не опьяняет,и причём пил очень крепкий.Просто не много бодрее чувствуешь себя и всё,эффект как от кофе.

----------


## Шавырин

> Я пил Чифир,он не опьяняет,и причём пил очень крепкий.Просто не много бодрее чувствуешь себя и всё,эффект как от кофе.


Однако ж ... сколько уважения к продукту  :Wink:

----------

Кузьмич (28.05.2012)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

И каким это местом никотин опьяняет?)

----------


## Eugeny

> И каким это местом никотин опьяняет?)


Вы наверное взатяг не курили.Первое время вообще очень сильно сознание изменяется,потом привыкание возникает,а потом просто по привычке курят.

----------

Джнянаваджра (27.05.2012)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Вы видимо не курили вообще и даже не читали про курение)) "Вызывая выброс глюкозы из печени и адреналина (эпинефрина) из мозгового вещества надпочечника, он вызывает возбуждение." Никакого сильного опьянения от никотина нету. По личным наблюдениям эффект очень похож на чифир(там кофеин).

----------


## Eugeny

> Вы видимо не курили вообще и даже не читали про курение)) "Вызывая выброс глюкозы из печени и адреналина (эпинефрина) из мозгового вещества надпочечника, он вызывает возбуждение." Никакого сильного опьянения от никотина нету. По личным наблюдениям эффект очень похож на чифир(там кофеин).


А по моим наблюдениям эффект превосходит чифирь раз в 5,появляются такие эффекты как сильное головокружение(которых от чифиря нет)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Плохой вы чифирь пили, и не правильно видимо))




> Эффект наступает через 10—15 минут после употребления и может продолжаться несколько часов. Он выражается в изменении психического состояния: наступлении возбуждения, жажды деятельности, приливе энергии, изменении сознания. Эффект схож с действием других лёгких психостимуляторов.
> 
> Употребляя чифирь, можно серьёзно повредить здоровье.[4]


Никотин и рядом не стоял)

----------

Bob (27.05.2012), Кузьмич (28.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Сигареты если курить взатяг такие же опьяняющие вещества.Так что запрет на сигареты в буддизме так же присутствует


Дело в том, что от выкуренной пачки сигарет ещё никто преступление не совершил, а в алкогольном угаре бытовых убийств масса.

----------

Bob (27.05.2012), Eugeny (27.05.2012), Kittisaro (27.05.2012), Raudex (28.05.2012), Won Soeng (27.05.2012), Ондрий (27.05.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Дело в том, что от выкуренной пачки сигарет ещё никто преступление не совершил, а в алкогольном угаре бытовых убийств масса.


Зато немало преступлений начиналось с фразы: "закурить есть?"  :Wink:  Вообще, люди, которые не могут долго утолить желание покурить бывают крайне неуравновешены. А покурившие - действительно, обычно удовлетворены.

С другой стороны, на почве сексуальной неудовлетворенности тоже много преступлений.

----------

Артем Тараненко (27.05.2012)

----------


## Bob

> Зато немало преступлений начиналось с фразы: "закурить есть?"


И как правило, пострадавшими - оказывались некурящие?  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Вы наверное взатяг не курили.Первое время вообще очень сильно сознание изменяется...


Вы уверены, что Вы курили табак?

----------

Aion (27.05.2012), Bob (27.05.2012), Pema Sonam (27.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (27.05.2012), Шавырин (27.05.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> Вы уверены, что Вы курили табак?


Сигареты Прима ,ещё парламент,и биди и беломорканал


Одним из первых проявлений действия табака на нервную систему является головокружение. "Обычно головокружения носят характер приступов и иногда достигают большой интенсивности. При этом вначале появляется как бы чувство пустоты, теряется способность сосредоточения, появляется ощущение потери сознания. Все предметы кажутся движущимися, а если закрыть глаза, появляется чувство кружения собственного тела", - писал А. Г. Стойко. Головокружение при курении объясняется сужением сосудов мозга.

У длительно и много курящих может развиваться комплекс симптомов, характерных для невротического состояния: быстрая утомляемость, раздражительность, ослабление памяти, нервность, головные боли.

Неблагоприятно действует курение на функцию органов чувств. Известно, например, что многие курильщики не любят сладкого, так как никотин угнетает окончания вкусовых нервов в полости рта и, таким образом, притупляет вкусовые восприятия. Злостные курильщики нередко жалуются на ухудшение зрения, иногда теряют способность различать цвета. Все это объясняется токсическим действием табачных ядов на зрительный нерв.

Неблагоприятно отражается курение и на функции слуха. У курильщиков "закладывает уши", так как постоянное раздражение носоглотки распространяется и на некоторые участки слухового аппарата, затрагивая слуховой нерв и понижая остроту восприятия звуковых ощущений.

В литературе описано немало случаев, когда хроническое отравление организма табаком сопровождается заболеванием периферической нервной системы. Курение ухудшает течение различных заболеваний нервной системы и в отдельных случаях может привести к тяжелой инвалидности.

----------


## Шавырин

> Одним из первых проявлений действия табака на нервную систему является головокружение. "Обычно головокружения носят характер приступов и иногда достигают большой интенсивности. При этом вначале появляется как бы чувство пустоты, теряется способность сосредоточения, появляется ощущение потери сознания. Все предметы кажутся движущимися, а если закрыть глаза, появляется чувство кружения собственного тела", - писал А. Г. Стойко. Головокружение при курении объясняется сужением сосудов мозга.
> 
> У длительно и много курящих может развиваться комплекс симптомов, характерных для невротического состояния: быстрая утомляемость, раздражительность, ослабление памяти, нервность, головные боли.
> 
> Неблагоприятно действует курение на функцию органов чувств. Известно, например, что многие курильщики не любят сладкого, так как никотин угнетает окончания вкусовых нервов в полости рта и, таким образом, притупляет вкусовые восприятия. Злостные курильщики нередко жалуются на ухудшение зрения, иногда теряют способность различать цвета. Все это объясняется токсическим действием табачных ядов на зрительный нерв.
> 
> Неблагоприятно отражается курение и на функции слуха. У курильщиков "закладывает уши", так как постоянное раздражение носоглотки распространяется и на некоторые участки слухового аппарата, затрагивая слуховой нерв и понижая остроту восприятия звуковых ощущений.
> 
> В литературе описано немало случаев, когда хроническое отравление организма табаком сопровождается заболеванием периферической нервной системы. Курение ухудшает течение различных заболеваний нервной системы и в отдельных случаях может привести к тяжелой инвалидности.


Боже вас сохрани, не читайте до обеда советских газет (с)

----------

Pema Sonam (27.05.2012), Дмитрий Белов (30.05.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> Боже вас сохрани, не читайте до обеда советских газет (с)


Ну у меня лично такие ощущения и вызывает табак

----------


## Сауди

> Ну у меня лично такие ощущения и вызывает табак


По мимо всего прочего в табачном дыме содержится угарный газ, что и доставляет ощущения кружения, сужение кровеносных сосудов, что воспринимается как "закладывание" ушей. Надо понять - никотин наркотик, который вызывает сильную зависимость и никаких хороших эффектов он не приносит. Т.е. употреблять продукты содержащие никотин заставляют не какие-то там ощущения (они ужасны на самом деле), а именно зависимость от никотина. Проверить очень просто - попробуйте жвачку содержащую никотин, вкус ужасен и вызывает теже ощущения что и сигарета.

----------

Eugeny (27.05.2012)

----------


## Шавырин

> По мимо всего прочего в табачном дыме содержится угарный газ, что и доставляет ощущения кружения, сужение кровеносных сосудов, что воспринимается как "закладывание" ушей. Надо понять - никотин наркотик, который вызывает сильную зависимость и никаких хороших эффектов он не приносит. Т.е. употреблять продукты содержащие никотин заставляют не какие-то там ощущения (они ужасны на самом деле), а именно зависимость от никотина. Проверить очень просто - попробуйте жвачку содержащую никотин, вкус ужасен и вызывает теже ощущения что и сигарета.


А ,что Вы скажете о продуктах содержащих ГМО и прочие ... радости современных реалий ?

----------


## Сауди

> А ,что Вы скажете о продуктах содержащих ГМО и прочие ... радости современных реалий ?


а) мне плевать - мы все умрём.

б) я писал о курении, как о зависимости. У Вас от продуктов с содержанием ГМО есть зависимость и Вы хотите поговорить об этом?

----------


## Шавырин

> б) я писал о курении, как о зависимости. У Вас от продуктов с содержанием ГМО есть зависимость и Вы хотите поговорить об этом?


А у Вас нет ? Хотите пари?

----------


## Won Soeng

Вы еще о зависимости от воздуха поспорьте.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (28.05.2012), Алевлад (28.05.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (31.05.2012), Сауди (27.05.2012), Шавырин (27.05.2012)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Т.е. употреблять продукты содержащие никотин заставляют не какие-то там ощущения (они ужасны на самом деле), а именно зависимость от никотина.


 Это вы про картошку, помидоры, баклажаны?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Кузьмич

Пойду, куплю сигарет...

----------

Пема Дролкар (29.05.2012), Шавырин (29.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Я бросила курить лет 14 назад, курила на момент пачку в день. Просто поднатужилась и как следует рассмотрела все "за" и "против", и не нашла ни одного "за". Начиная с того, что я трачу деньги на собственное нездоровье и врежу окружающим, что наверняка это приведет меня к болезням и покупке лекарств. 

Все, что пишут о вреде курения - правда. А для буддиста - это не опьяняющее средство, а в первую очередь причинение вреда собственному телу, которое не укладывается в буддийские принципы.

Но курильшики - по себе знаю, умудряются придумать себе всегда оправдание. И часто у них не зависимость от никотина. А просто такой "атрибут"-сопроводитель компании и самая обыкновенная соска, а также они часто этим покрывают собственные комплексы и стеснительность. Когда выкуривала сигареты раз в месяц после ужина, мне нравился дым табака. Когда доходишь до пачки - сам себе противен, воняешь, и просто понимаешь, что распущенность и вред, как себе не ври.

Никаких там чудес, как у топикстартера, не было. Я с жуткими мучениями и с постоянным анализом  просто шла вперед, четко зная, что ЛЮБАЯ ПРИВЫЧКА КАК СОЗДАЕТСЯ, ТАК И ПРЕОДОЛЕВАЕТСЯ, просто важно с ней работать, а результат будет. Мотивация, - я просто отдавала деньги, обычно предназначенные на мои сигареты, на благотворительность. Это довольно крупная сумма в неделю, если курить по пачке. Плюс я стала бегать 5-10 км в день, и легкие стали очищаться, и мне помогли, а также кислород - прекрасное средство от депрессняка, дает тебе положительный настрой и от него, уверена, легче справиться с желанием курить.

Через два месяца уже было намного легче. Через полгода удивлялась самой себе, что курила. А потом начало просто тошнить от запаха. Да тут и Берлуска ввел некурение в общественных помещениях, ну, это само собой снизило количество курильщиков. 

Думаю, все это басни, что бросить нельзя. Надо просто отнестись к себе беспощадно в этом вопросе и помочь оздоровлением тела - физическими упражнениями. А на уровне ума - четко дать себе установку через правильную мотивацию и осознавание. Тем более, если у вас есть дети. Им пример родителя с сигаретой совершенно не нужен.

----------

Алексей Е (29.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (31.05.2012), Сауди (29.05.2012)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Можно и Буддой стать, если "на уровне ума - четко дать себе установку через правильную мотивацию и осознавание." Только вот есть огромное количество ньюансов.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

«Курение делает твоё тело похожим на взбесившуюся лошадь, а твой ум —похожим на слепого наездника»
— из фильма Дзонгсара Ринпоче «Странники и маги»

----------

Wyrd (31.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (31.05.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Специально не считал, но поверхностная прикидка количества сообщений как бы намекает, что внимание к курению побеждает внимание к медитации.

На мой взгляд, у каждого существа своя комбинация пристрастий и желаний. Не знаю, есть ли комбинации, в которых не возможны стабилизация ума, успокоение ума, объединение ума и направление ума. 
Но уж точно пристрастие к курению не является непреодолимой преградой. Само возникновение и прекращение желания покурить вполне можно наблюдать, можно не поддаваться ему, наблюдать его возрастание и убывание. Можно следовать ему и наблюдать его насыщение и угасание. И можно наблюдать отдельные ощущения, возникающие при возникновении желания, возрастании желания, убывании желания, пресыщении желания, угасания желания. То есть само желания курения может быть хорошим объектом сосредоточения внимания.

У меня такими объектами нередко бывает психологический зуд (хочется почесать какое-нибудь место, чаще всего на лице или коже головы) или психологические напряжения мышц (хочется сменить позу, пошевелиться, чаще всего это происходит в ногах). Так же это может быть желание чего-либо выпить или съесть. Еще порой бывают неприятные ощущения от дыхания (когда на выдохе повышенная чувствительность  внешней поверхности ноздрей ощущается как раздражающее тепло и возникает чувство духоты, недостатка свежего воздуха).

В общем, любое цепляние может оказаться весьма удачным объектом для медитации. Когда такое цепляние ослабевает можно переходить к цеплянию за "я", почему это воспринимается как мое страдание, моя зависимость, мое цепляние, почему это не остается без внимания, незамеченным, невозмутимо различаемом или неразличимым на фоне множества других явлений.

----------

Алексей Е (30.05.2012), Нэйлер Пенн (30.05.2012)

----------


## Акайо Йоко

Есть же еще джа который приходит после воскуривания  и это привносит разнообразие в медитацию. Кто что думает.
http://rastaman.tales.ru/?page=3&men...u2=9&inctext=0
Хотя сам не курю .

----------

AndyZ (30.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

О, желание что-то есть сверхнормы будет пострашнее курения :Smilie:

----------


## Pyro

когда ещё не бросил, само желание курить было более приятным состоянием, чем то что при курении.
курение – дукха в чистом виде имхо

----------

Echo (01.06.2012), Wyrd (31.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (31.05.2012)

----------


## Норбу

Курение это один из факторов, который может нанести вред здоровью. И это неоспоримо. Но и делать из этого что-то криминальное и позорное тоже неверно. Кто-то конфетками шоколадными объедается, кто-то любит пить пиво, кто-то сидеть на диетах... Дайте же людям хоть как-то получать удовольствие от жизни. Не замечал, чтобы курение вредило медитации. Из курения можно сделать такую же медитацию, ведь она основана на вдохе-выдохе... поэтому многие людя в рабочее время очень любят выходить на улицу, чтобы освежиться, покурить, побыть самим с собой, подумать, помедитировать.

----------

Шавырин (31.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Это очень полезно вдохнуть никотинчику :Smilie:  И пить спиртное, - это круто, и там наркотишки немного побаловаться, дескать,
"чтобы освежиться, покурить, побыть самим с собой, подумать, помедитировать." ну, и, конечно, втянуться в такие удовольствия никакого риска и нет? :Smilie: 

Курение не вредит медитации, это личное дело каждого, но оно разрушает тело, которое в какой-то момент не сможет по этой причине нормально медитировать и жить.

Это не криминал и не позор, а просто причинно-следственная связь. Мало ли, к чему кто привязан. Лучше нарабатывать полезные привычки и стараться избавиться от дурных. А если у вас есть семья и ответственность перед ней, то вы тем более должны думать, а какой пример вы подаете детям, и сможете ли их полноценно вырастить, не заболев.

----------


## Wyrd

не гоните на наркотики, в соответствии с наставлениями Тубтена Еше, мне стоит половину начитанных мантр Падмасамбхаве посвятить ЛСД  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

Джнянаваджра (31.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (31.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Идите в наркоцентр и посмотрите, какие там медитаторы..... :Frown:

----------


## Wyrd

Пема, если это мне, то мимо. Просто намекаю, что пути неисповедимы, а определение "наркотик" размыто и некорректно. Состоявшихся буддистов употреблять не призываю, Падмасамбхава все четко растер на эту тему)

----------

Джнянаваджра (31.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (31.05.2012)

----------


## Грес

Бросил курить пол года назад. Очень доволен!  :Kiss:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (31.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (31.05.2012), Сауди (02.06.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Идите в наркоцентр и посмотрите, какие там медитаторы.....


Ну да, а ещё можно придти к бомжам на вокзал и поискать там странствующих йогинов. Только зачем  сравнивать таким странным образом?

----------

Wyrd (31.05.2012), Джнянаваджра (31.05.2012), Майя П (01.06.2012)

----------


## Норбу

> Это очень полезно вдохнуть никотинчику И пить спиртное, - это круто, и там наркотишки немного побаловаться, дескать,
> "чтобы освежиться, покурить, побыть самим с собой, подумать, помедитировать." ну, и, конечно, втянуться в такие удовольствия никакого риска и нет?


Риск конечно есть, во всем! Но каждый человек вправе сам решать какие риски брать на себя, а какие нет. Минздрав то предупреждает, и правильно делает. Но дальше идти не стоит. Многие запреты приводят только к худшим последствиям.

----------


## Акайо Йоко

Переизбыток чего- либо порождает ущемление свободы физиологической, а затем и умственной, и это ведет к болезни. Поэтому зависимость уже болезнь, в том числе и от курения. Болезнь изменяет сознание и тело, что вредит безусловно при занятиях медитацией.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ну да, а ещё можно придти к бомжам на вокзал и поискать там странствующих йогинов. Только зачем  сравнивать таким странным образом?


Цхултрим, это Вы к тому, что каждый буддист уже настолько умеет контролировать свой ум и привязанности, что может пить и курить и при этом быть полноценным буддистом? И никакого привыкания у него не возникнет, он особенный? Я знаю спившихся буддистов. А когда-то они подавали большие надежды. К сожалению, заслуги исчерпались. И алкоголик-буддист ну просто ничем не отличается от любого другого алкоголика, поверьте.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Риск конечно есть, во всем! Но каждый человек вправе сам решать какие риски брать на себя, а какие нет. Минздрав то предупреждает, и правильно делает. Но дальше идти не стоит. Многие запреты приводят только к худшим последствиям.


Это маленьким мальчикам запреты только разжигают желание делать назло. Запретить взрослому дяденьке пить и курить, если у него есть на это деньги, невозможно. 

Вот так и начинается скатывание. Человек берет на себя маленький риск, думает, - кошда захочу, - брошу. Но поверьте, редко кто застревает на двух сигаретах в неделю. Потому день, потом в час.

Буддисты должны хорошо себе представлять причинно-следственную связь и уметь отсекать страстную привязанность к объектам, особенно к тем, которые наносят вред другим и собственному телу вред. Табак, спиртное и наркотики не являются жизненными необходимыми факторами, и без них можно и нужно обойтись. осознанно. САМОМУ. 

Это конкретная иллюзия "счастья", которая не является благой. В силу того, что табаку и алкоголю приписывают положительные свойства.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Цхултрим, это Вы к тому, что каждый буддист уже настолько умеет контролировать свой ум и привязанности, что может пить и курить и при этом быть полноценным буддистом?


Речь ведь шла не о каждом буддисте. А о поучениях ламы Тубтена Еше и гуру Ринпоче. И кстати, ЛСД, о котором шла речь, это и не наркотик, вообще-то. Так что упоминание пациентов наркодиспансера, на мой взгляд, просто не в тему.

----------

Alex (31.05.2012), Wyrd (31.05.2012)

----------


## Вантус

Табак ядовит, а никотин вызывает физическое привыкание. Я вообще стойкий сторонник запрета продажи крепкого алкоголя и табачных изделий. Коноплю, кат и прочее подобное - можно разрешить, их действие - просто фигня рядом с водкой и табаком. С водкой вообще в один ряд можно поставить только героин, а табак разъедает организм не хуже сильнодействующих психостимуляторов, разве только буйства не вызывает.

----------

Wyrd (31.05.2012), Джнянаваджра (31.05.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (31.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (31.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Речь ведь шла не о каждом буддисте. А о поучениях ламы Тубтена Еше и гуру Ринпоче. И кстати, ЛСД, о котором шла речь, это и не наркотик, вообще-то. Так что упоминание пациентов наркодиспансера, на мой взгляд, просто не в тему.


Значит. Вы считаете, что ЛСД можно спокойно давать всем, поскольку он безвредный и даже полезный, и даже детям в детском саду и беременным женщинам? А его разве не курят(воскуривают)? А также подтверждаете, что после ЛСД никто практически не начинает баловаться наркотиками посильнее?

Дайте ссылку на высказывание ламы Тубтена Еше и отрывок из Падмасамбавы, хотя мы в дзеновском разделе.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Дайте ссылку на высказывание ламы Тубтена Еше и отрывок из Падмасамбавы, хотя мы в дзеновском разделе.


За отрывками —это к Wyrd’у, я не знаю, что он имел в виду.

Не надо передёргивать, пожалуйста — это некрасиво. Во-вторых, я нигде выше не говорил, что ЛСД полезный. Я всего лишь утверждаю, что это не наркотик. Потому что он не вызывает физиологической зависимости. Также, я нигде не призывал к его употреблению. А вообще, почитайте ”LSD, My Problem Child“. И кстати, его обычно не курят, а едят, насколько я знаю.

----------

Alex (31.05.2012), Wyrd (31.05.2012), Джнянаваджра (31.05.2012), Тао (31.05.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

В точности цитату не могу найти, потому что была на английском и я плохо помню, как именно было сформулировано, гугл без точных слов мало помогает.
Но есть другие слова Тубтена Еше фактически о том же, в более серьезной форме:




> Well, it’s hard to say. I’ve never taken anything like that. But Buddhist teachings do talk about how material substances affect the human nervous system and the relationship between the nervous system and the mind. We study this kind of thing in Buddhist philosophy. From what I’ve learned, I would say that taking drugs goes against what Buddhism recommends. However, my own point of view is that people who are completely preoccupied with the sense world, who have no idea of the possibilities of mental development, can possibly benefit from the drug experience. How? If people whose reality is limited to the meat and bone of this human body have this experience, perhaps they’ll think, “Wow! I thought this physical world was all there is, but now I can see that it’s possible for my mind to develop beyond the constraints of my flesh and blood body.” In some cases the drug experience can open up a person’s mind to the possibility of mental development. But once you’ve had that experience, it’s wrong to keep taking hallucinogens because the drug experience is not real understanding; it’s not a proper realization. The mind is still limited because matter itself is so limited; it’s up and down, up and down. Also, if you take too many drugs you can damage your brain. So, that’s just my personal point of view.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (31.05.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

> Значит. Вы считаете, что ЛСД можно спокойно давать всем, поскольку он безвредный и даже полезный, и даже детям в детском саду и беременным женщинам? А его разве не курят(воскуривают)? А также подтверждаете, что после ЛСД никто практически не начинает баловаться наркотиками посильнее?
> 
> Дайте ссылку на высказывание ламы Тубтена Еше и отрывок из Падмасамбавы, хотя мы в дзеновском разделе.


Пема, вы сейчас обидитесь (а я рассчитывал вашей пасты похавать летом!), но, блин... )

1. да, ЛСД не вредит здоровью. и гены не портит. передозировок никогда за всю историю не было. опасности, связанные с его употреблением - в нестабильной психике употребляющего. т.е. типа "было страшно, бросился с моста" - но в этом плане многое зависит от обстановки. пока врачебное применение лсд было разрешено, его использовали психиатры. и он помогал. второй вариант употребления во вред - это желание находиться в мире радуг, бабочек и волшебных пони всегда.
2. его не курят, им пропитывают сахар/кусочки бумаги.
3. а тут уже каждый сам себе злобный буратино. речь именно про лсд/мескалин/псилоцибин шла. опиаты и прочий ад - это совсем из другой оперы. вы же не будете гарантировать, что после красного сухого вина люди не начнут баловаться водкой? но вещи таки разные.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (31.05.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Значит. Вы считаете, что ЛСД можно спокойно давать всем, поскольку он безвредный и даже полезный, и даже детям в детском саду и беременным женщинам? А его разве не курят(воскуривают)? А также подтверждаете, что после ЛСД никто практически не начинает баловаться наркотиками посильнее?


могучий оффтоп:

Обсуждение интоксикантов и наркотиков (в список которых попадает, согласно законодательству, и такие психоактивные вещества как ЛСД) запрещено правилами форума вроде как. А жаль. 

Но тем не менее. Современная медицина не включает ЛСД в список "наркотиков" (веществ, от которых образуется физическая и психическая зависимости - в основном это вещества опиатного или амфетаминового ряда). При всём желании, получить физическую зависимость даже от основных психоделиков не получится из-за высокой толерантности (они просто перестают действовать при частом употреблении). 

Другое дело - любые вещи, вызывающие изменение сознания, не могут быть рекомендованы ДЛЯ ВСЕХ. Как то ЛСД, випашьяна, любая религия или, скажем, такой раздел математики как топология - вот уж точно беременным женщинам и детям в детском саду этого точно не надо.

Относительно могучего довода про "А также подтверждаете, что после ЛСД никто практически не начинает баловаться наркотиками посильнее?" - попробуйте подтвердить, что никто не начал баловаться наркотиками посильнее после употребления чая. Связь примерно такого же рода.

----------

Alex (01.06.2012), Wyrd (31.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (31.05.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Я поняла Вашу пламенную речь. Последний вопрос, а ЛСД стоит копейки? И что, гарантирует прогресс в буддийской практике? Что-то ни разу не слышала наставления Учителей по его употреблению.....

 Может, лучше эти деньги отдать голодным детям?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> За отрывками —это к Wyrd’у, я не знаю, что он имел в виду.
> 
> Не надо передёргивать, пожалуйста — это некрасиво. Во-вторых, я нигде выше не говорил, что ЛСД полезный. Я всего лишь утверждаю, что это не наркотик. Потому что он не вызывает физиологической зависимости. Также, я нигде не призывал к его употреблению. А вообще, почитайте ”LSD, My Problem Child“. И кстати, его обычно не курят, а едят, насколько я знаю.


Я не передергиваю, но мне кажется странным, что Вы поставили спасибо под заявлением Вирда даже не зная, что он имел ввиду....

А Альберт Хофманн крайне спорная личность. Будде никакой ЛСД для Пробуждения не понадобился.

----------


## Wyrd

> Последний вопрос, а ЛСД стоит копейки? И что, гарантирует прогресс в буддийской практике? Что-то ни разу не слышала наставления Учителей по его употреблению.....
>  Может, лучше эти деньги отдать голодным детям?


Вы перестанете перевирать чужие слова когда-нибудь? Перечитайте еще раз, что написано. Пожалуйста. Особенно слова гелугпинского ламы.

----------

Alex (01.06.2012), Майя П (01.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Перевирать? :Smilie:  Я вообще-то, обращалась к Ееше Дордже, а не по поводу Вашего отрывка :Smilie:  Щам на Вас пожалуюсь на грубость нашему модератору Цхултрим Тращи :Smilie: 

Кстати, что делать с цитатами на английском тому, кто плохо его знает, например, перевели б, что ли? :Smilie: 

Но судя по тому, что там я смогла нарыть, наркотики - бяка, и ЛСД в том числе. Проблема ЛСД не в том, что от него не возникает зависимости, а в том, что он дает определенные искусственные состояния ума, которые неизвестно еще к чему приведут конкретного человека.....

А если вернуться к куреву, то мой свекр в 83 года умрет, он курит по-старинке дома, и его некурящая жены вынуждена "курить" с ним, но не оставит сигарету, так что думаю, самое лучшее будет и вообще не начинать проводить над собой определенные эксперименты, тогда и бросать будет нечего. Гораздо лучше поделать что-то безусловно благое.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Я поняла Вашу пламенную речь. Последний вопрос, а ЛСД стоит копейки? И что, гарантирует прогресс в буддийской практике? Что-то ни разу не слышала наставления Учителей по его употреблению.....
> 
>  Может, лучше эти деньги отдать голодным детям?


Пема, себестоимость - копейки. Но причём здесь это? 
Насчёт прогресса в буддийской практике не знаю - придерживаюсь мнения, что практикующему буддисту не следует полагаться на какие-либо субстанции, даже будь они магическими пилюлями, употребление которых Учителями одобряется. Хотя неизвестно, что рекомендовали бы Учителя, знай они о нейромедиаторах или скажем ноотропах.
Могу сказать только одно - психоделики могут вызвать у людей, которые абсолютно не находятся в т.н. "дхармическом дискурсе" очень сильные эмпатические побуждения, направленные на принесение блага всем живым существам. Могут и продемонстрировать наглядно основные свойства сансары -  её страдательность, бессамостность и непостоянство. На примере некоторых людей могу сказать, что к Дхарме приходят и через такие опыты. 

По сравнению с направленной религиозной практикой психоделики иногда можно сравнить с сигнальной ракетой, кратковременно и очень выборочно и причудливо освещающей холодную непроглядную ночь сансары. А любая стабильная духовная практика в такой аналогии выглядит надёжным и хорошим фонариком, с которым нет смысла палить в небо сигнальными ракетами и с помощью которого куда как удобней и надёжней найти дорогу. 

Деньги же, конечно, лучше отдать голодным детям и вообще всем нуждающимся.

----------

Alex (01.06.2012), Echo (01.06.2012), Wyrd (31.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (01.06.2012), Шавырин (01.06.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

я этот пример, что уж тут говорить. ппкс.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (01.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Еше, я так понимаю, Вы......? :Smilie:  А если нет, так зачем так отстаивать? :Smilie: 

Я, кстати, ринчены(не магические, а драгоценные) тибетские пилюли принимаю много-много лет, и лечила ими раковых больных и прочих. Действуют на многих. 

ЛСД не пробовала. И не собираюсь. Думаю, эмпатические побуждения можно вызвать простой практикой 4 Безмерных......может неплохо получиться, а уж наблюдать свойства самсары буддисту и так вполне возможно. Именно наблюдение за ней является стимулом к духовной практике.

Может, холодную ночь самсары лучше освещать без ЛСД? :Smilie:

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Еше, я так понимаю, Вы......? А если нет, так зачем так отстаивать?


Я - нет. А взвешенная позиция по некоторым вопросам (т.е. основанная на фактах) нуждается в отстаивании, особенно когда имеется большое количество очевидных и вредных предрассудков.




> Я, кстати, ринчены(не магические, а драгоценные) тибетские пилюли принимаю много-много лет, и лечила ими раковых больных и прочих. Действуют на многих.


Не буду спорить насчёт полезности драгоценных пилюль - верю вам на слово. 




> Может, холодную ночь самсары лучше освещать без ЛСД?


Нам оставили 84000 способов освещения сансары - suum cuique.

----------

Echo (01.06.2012), Майя П (01.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (01.06.2012)

----------


## Вантус

Вообще, относительно применения психоактивных веществ в _индийской_ ваджраяне пишут диссертации. Ибо садху - они такие садху, и чарас с индийским дурманом потреблять будут все равно, чтоб моралисты и ламримы об этом не писали.

----------

Alex (01.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (01.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (01.06.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я вообще-то, обращалась к Ееше Дордже, а не по поводу Вашего отрывка Щам на Вас пожалуюсь на грубость нашему модератору Цхултрим Тращи


Ершу надо жаловаться, это дзенский раздел вообще-то.




> Еше, я так понимаю, Вы......? А если нет, так зачем так отстаивать?


А никто ничего и не отстаивает. Просто помогаем устранить неверные представления относительно некоторых феноменов.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Неверные представления устранены. Не буду спорить о безвредном действии ЛСД, придерживаюсь стойкого мнения, что желательно контролировать свой ум и постепенно его менять через осознанность и размышления. Полагаю также, что в определенных состояниях человек может вести себя неадекватно, а также другие могут отнестись к нему неадекватно, и причинить вред, как себе, так и другим. Судя по тому, что пишет Хоффман, нет никаких гарантий о том, что этого не произойдет. И полагаю, что в 84 000 грудах учений найдутся подходы, где подобные неверные представления будет вредным устранять. 

Пусть наши дети пребывают в неведенье по поводу безопасности ЛСД и пусть боятся его пробовать. Как бы их не просвещали их продвинутые в этом вопросе друзья. Пусть не будут гениями, ладно уж. Хофманн:


> Я мог писать
> последние слова лишь с большим усилием. Теперь мне стало ясно, что именно ЛСД
> был причиной удивительного происшествия в предыдущую пятницу, поскольку
> изменения в восприятии были теми же, что и раньше, только более сильными. Мне
> приходилось напрягаться, чтобы говорить связанно. Я попросил моего лабораторного
> ассистента, который был информирован об эксперименте, проводить меня домой. Мы
> отправились на велосипеде, так как автомобиля не было из-за ограничений военного
> времени. По дороге домой, мое состояние начало принимать угрожающие формы. Все в
> моем поле зрения дрожало и искажалось, как будто в кривом зеркале. У меня также
> ...


 Вы считаете, что подросток или даже взрослый человек с этим нормально справится? :Smilie: 



Лучше проводить эксперименты над собой, согласно  Учению будды, где подобных рекомендаций не было, и, полагаю, можно обойтись и без ЛСД Для периодов ясного и эффективного мышления. Подавляющему большинству. Давайте обращать в буддизм, учиться состраданию и видеть пороки самсары без этого. 

Забавно, что вы с таким пристрастием отстаиваете безвредность ЛСД, который совершенно не так давно вышел на сцену, чтобы говорить о полной его безвредности и полезности для некоторых. Так можно что-то отстаивать, только попробовав на личном опыте, думаю.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вы считаете, что подросток с этим нормально справится?


Ну вот, опять. Дались Вам эти подростки!! Где я хоть слово сказал о подростках? Подросткам и водку тоже нельзя, вообще-то.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ну вот, опять. Дались Вам эти подростки!! Где я хоть слово сказал о подростках? Подросткам и водку тоже нельзя, вообще-то.


Мне дались все люди, я их близко принимаю всех к сердцу. И хорошо знаю, что многие даже взрослые люди не могут справляться с некоторыми проявлениями собственной психики даже будучи в нормальном состоянии. Не нужны многим эти моменты ясности и постижения, которые приходят через некоторые глюки, не могут они это пережить и извлечь пользу, понимаете ли? Они не смогут справиться с аффектами и воображением. Не могут правильно ими воспользоваться. Точно также, как дети и подростки. И самое неприятное, о чем говорит Хофманн, что внешний мир и свои действия в нем ты уже не можешь контролировать. Это может кого-то привести к очень тяжелым последствиям.

На самом деле, надо почитать Хофманна. Чтобы не питать иллюзий.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Не нужны многим эти моменты ясности и постижения, которые приходят через некоторые глюки, не могут они это пережить и извлечь пользу, понимаете ли?


Совершенно с этим согласен, тем более что в цитате ламы Тубтена Еше, которую приводил Wyrd, сказано в точности то же самое.

----------

Пема Дролкар (01.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Цхултрим Тращи, я б сказала бы даже больше. Моменты ясности и постижения с нами и сейчас, прямо в эту секунду, без алкоголя, курева и ЛСД.  :Smilie:  Тоесть, мы только зря переводим продукт и питаем иллюзии. Все нужное уже заложено в нашем уме.

Но нам сильно мешает неведенье, и пока оно не будет устранено естественным образом через накопление заслуг и практику благого, никакие допинги не смогут нам правильно дать увидеть то, что нужно. А если и поможет увидеть, мы не сможем увидеть это правильно в силу отсутствия базы для такого вИденья. А иначе б мы уже постоянно испытывали моменты ясности и постижения - прямо сейчас :Smilie:

----------


## Wyrd

special for традиция добродетельных  :Cool:   :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Well, it’s hard to say. I’ve never taken anything like that. But Buddhist teachings do talk about how material substances affect the human nervous system and the relationship between the nervous system and the mind. We study this kind of thing in Buddhist philosophy. From what I’ve learned, I would say that taking drugs goes against what Buddhism recommends. However, my own point of view is that people who are completely preoccupied with the sense world, who have no idea of the possibilities of mental development, can possibly benefit from the drug experience. How? If people whose reality is limited to the meat and bone of this human body have this experience, perhaps they’ll think, “Wow! I thought this physical world was all there is, but now I can see that it’s possible for my mind to develop beyond the constraints of my flesh and blood body.” In some cases the drug experience can open up a person’s mind to the possibility of mental development. But once you’ve had that experience, it’s wrong to keep taking hallucinogens because the drug experience is not real understanding; it’s not a proper realization. The mind is still limited because matter itself is so limited; it’s up and down, up and down. Also, if you take too many drugs you can damage your brain. So, that’s just my personal point of view.


"Ну, сложно сказать. Я никогда не употреблял чего-то в этом роде. Однако буддийские учения касаются отношений нервной системы и ума и того, как ВЕЩЕСТВА влияют на нервную систему. Мы изучаем подобные вещи в буддийской философии. Основываясь на своих знаниях, я бы сказал, что принятие наркотиков противоречит буддийским рекомендациям. Однако, с моей личной точки зрения, люди, которые полностью захвачены чувственным миром, которые не имеют представления о возможностях ума, могли бы получить пользу от этого опыта. Как? Если люди, чей мир ограничен костями и плотью этого человеческого тела, получили бы такой опыт, они, возможно, подумали бы: 'Ого! Я думал, что существовало только физическое тело, но теперь я вижу, что мой ум может развиться за пределы тела плоти и крови.' В некоторых случаях, опыт с веществами может открыть сознание для умственной работы. Но после того, как вы получили этот опыт, будет неправильным продолжать употреблять галлюциногены потому, что такой опыт - это не настоящее понимание; это не настоящая реализация. Ум остается ограниченным потому что материя сама по себе ограничена; он то поднимается наверх, то опускается вниз, наверх - и вниз. Помимо этого, употребление наркотиков может повредить мозг. Так что это моя личная точка зрения."

И ни слова про "отдайте все нуждающимся и читайте ламрим"

----------

Джнянаваджра (21.06.2012), Карма Палджор (01.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (01.06.2012), Тао (01.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (01.06.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

И тут уже мое personal: может, кого-то удивит, но мыслью о временности и страдательности феноменов (о том, что в масштабах вечности любое переживание превращается в страдание) я обязан христианству. Опыт, который я получил благодаря веществам - пребывание в покое, у которого определяющим свойством является обращенное во все направления сострадание. И в таком состоянии, конечно, не до "воспринимающего".

----------

Alex (01.06.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

При правильном направлении ума, все, что ни происходит, помогает, приносит пользу.
При неправильном направлении ума, все, что ни происходит, мешает, приносит вред.

Был случай, когда я в состоянии похмелья отстранился от телесных ощущений и испытал невиданный ранее покой, ясность и чувство удовольствия. Этому предшествовали довольно тяжелые мучительные ощущения. Когда это состояние закончилось, мучения вернулись. Но около 20 минут я отчетливо отстранился от телесных ощущений. Я мог их воспринимать если хотел. Я мог хорошо видеть, слышать, чувствовать прикосновения, ощущать запахи, вкус, но эти ощущения легко возникали и легко прекращались. 

Для меня это был очень интересный опыт, за одним исключением. Это не научило меня отстраняться от телесных ощущений. Это была "демо-версия". Более того, состояние похмелья не приводит к такому состоянию автоматически. Мне приходилось после этого еще не раз испытывать похмелье, и, ни разу, мне не удалось испытать эту легкость восприятия по собственному желанию.

В практике медитации, во время ретрита, мне удается за 2-3 дня успокоения ума пережить отстранение от телесных ощущений два-три раза в день, всего по несколько секунд, обычно перед завершением сидячей медитации. Возможно, такой опыт у меня случался и раньше, когда я еще не увлекался буддийскими практиками, и я просто не обращал сознательного внимания на это состояние. 

Думаю, что мое внимание зацепилось за это состояние в результате изучения текстов о джхане. Однако, я не опытен в различении дхарм, поэтому не могу различить, какие факторы прекращены, какие факторы присутствуют. 

По моему мнению, человек может из многих ситуаций извлечь пользу, если будет намерен ее извлечь и будет различать полезные и неполезные состояния. А вопросы полезного и неполезного - сами по себе не просты. Относительно одного и того же состояния могут быть разные мнения. Кто-то считает невозмутимость полезной, а кто-то считает ее синонимом равнодушия, безразличия, бесчувственности. Кто-то считает скромность мудростью, а кто-то - поражением и бессилием. Не знаю, может ли кто-то считать внимательность чем-то вредным. 

Поэтому, думаю, что тот, кто начинает с внимательности, находит полезными и невозмутимость, и скромность. 

Есть исследования, показывающие, что алкоголь и никотин куда более вредные вещества, чем многие другие, находящиеся под запретом. Для кого-то это повод соглашаться с последовательным ограничением вплоть до запрета распространения и употребления алкоголя и никотина. Ну, а для кого-то другого это повод пропагандировать разрешение свободного обращения этих запрещенных, но менее вредных по сравнению с алкоголем и никотином средств.

При всей относительности, важно направление. В конечном итоге, люди очень зависимы от еды, питья, сна, воздуха наконец. Срединный путь одинаково далек как потаканию возникающим желаниям, так и подавлению их. Возникновение и прекращение, возрастание и убывание, наличие и отсутствие желаний должно быть воспринято, осознано и прослежено (изучено).

----------


## Нэйлер Пенн

> могучий оффтоп:
> 
> Обсуждение интоксикантов и наркотиков (в список которых попадает, согласно законодательству, и такие психоактивные вещества как ЛСД) запрещено правилами форума вроде как.


И не только правилами форума. Уважаемые буддисты, сворачивали бы вы дискуссию от греха подальше.
Вон, с сегодняшнего дня кодеин под запретом.
ФСКН не дремлет. Вот как прикроют форум нафик  :Confused:

----------


## Won Soeng

Законом запрещены изготовление, употребление и свободное обращение запрещенных препаратов (кроме лицензированных в законном порядке случаев применения, например, в лечебных целях).
Так же запрещена пропаганда употребления и реклама запрещенных наркотических средств.

Общее обсуждение - законом не запрещено. Особенно, касающееся разъяснения и, тем более, осуждения. 
Но, в общем, правила форума нарушить действительно ни к чему.

----------


## Нэйлер Пенн

> Так же запрещена пропаганда употребления и реклама запрещенных наркотических средств.


Думаете, под это данный тред подвести нельзя?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Wyrd

Да, я думаю, можно потереть все. Только переводик оставьте  :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Нет будут нас тереть, думаю. Я так уж старалась, так старааааалась :Smilie:

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Мне показалось что тема называется "Похудение и обжерство"  :EEK!:

----------


## Алик

На своем опыте усвоил, что курение несовместимо ни с какой практикой. В связи с чем, прокуривши почти 30 лет и свои легкие, восемь лет не курю. Мой организм и все живые существа, находящиеся в моем сознании, очень мне благодарны.

----------

Нэйлер Пенн (06.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (05.06.2012)

----------


## Майя П

> На своем опыте усвоил, что курение несовместимо ни с какой практикой. В связи с чем, прокуривши почти 30 лет и свои легкие, восемь лет не курю. Мой организм и все живые существа, находящиеся в моем сознании, очень мне благодарны.


вообще буддизм в таких вопросах не впадает в крайности...
иногда курение необходимо. У Дандарона описано как в системе конц.лагерей через курение производилось подношение при практиках...
(при общем наркозе, когда человека переводят на самостоятельное дыхание  дают пару затяжек сделать)))... поэтому иногда можно

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

У нас вот в Челябинске, есть даже группа людей, которая свою деятельность обозначает очень лаконично и строго: курю и медитирую.

----------


## Алик

Прошу прощения, но дзен - это медитация, медитация - это, в первую очередь, дыхательные упражнения. Попробуйте брюшное дыхание прокуренными легкими. Что такое кашель курильщика все знают. Плюс все минусы курения - сужение капилляров, повышение давления, учащение пульса, усиленное слюноотделение и т.д.и т.п.

----------

Джнянаваджра (04.06.2012), Кунсанг (05.06.2012), Федор Ф (06.06.2012)

----------


## Майя П

> Прошу прощения, но дзен - это медитация, медитация - это, в первую очередь, дыхательные упражнения. Попробуйте брюшное дыхание прокуренными легкими. Что такое кашель курильщика все знают. Плюс все минусы курения - сужение капилляров, повышение давления, учащение пульса, усиленное слюноотделение и т.д.и т.п.


собственно не о + и -, а о крайних взглядах...
да и нарушение брюшного дыхания связано в большей степени не с курением, а со старыми эмоциями

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Прошу прощения, но дзен - это медитация, медитация - это, в первую очередь, дыхательные упражнения. Попробуйте брюшное дыхание прокуренными легкими. Что такое кашель курильщика все знают. Плюс все минусы курения - сужение капилляров, повышение давления, учащение пульса, усиленное слюноотделение и т.д.и т.п.


Глубоким дыхание, кстати, очень можно себе помочь в отказе от курения. Кислород не только дает позитивный настрой. но и очищает легкие. Это сильный положительный фактор, помогающий отвыкнуть.

Насчет курения, - у меня есть семейная легенда. Дедушка, который прошел две войны, говорил моему папе: " Коленька, можно обойтись без воды и еды, без женщин и развлечений, но вот без курева вообще невозможно, если ты втянулся. Не кури, голубчик, никогда. Даже не начинай. если окажешься без табака - это ужасные мучения. " Папа никогда и не курил. 

Конечно, многим форумчанам не до такой проблемы, но ребенок, выросший с примером курящих родителей получает дурной импринтинг. Поскольку в детском возрасте часто обожествляет своих родителей и перенимает их образец поведения. Вонь в одежде, дома и прочее, - невыносима для тех, чье обоняние еще не атрофировано табаком. Многие даже при детях курят.....

----------

Кунсанг (05.06.2012), Федор Ф (06.06.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> но ребенок, выросший с примером курящих родителей получает дурной импринтинг.


У кого как. У меня мама курила, когда я был маленький, с тех пор я ненавижу курение.

----------

Федор Ф (06.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> У кого как. У меня мама курила, когда я был маленький, с тех пор я ненавижу курение.


Вы уже тогда были подающий надежды мальчик :Smilie:  надеюсь, маму вы отделили от ее вредной привычки и любите? :Smilie:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> надеюсь, маму вы отделили от ее вредной привычки и любите?


А она потом сама отделила себя от вредной привычки  :Smilie:

----------

Pema Sonam (06.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (06.06.2012), Федор Ф (06.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

У меня никто не курил в семье, и все курильщики выгонялись курить на балкон или на лестничную площадку. Думаю, курить в некомфортных условиях не очень интересно. Я бывает, покуривала раз в месяц одну штучку где-нибудь на вечеринке. Но самая труба началась, когда мы с мужем начали курить дома, ребенка у нас тогда не было. Развалившись в комфортных условиях после ужина.....сначала парочку в день, потом три-четыре....десять...пачка в день. И удовольствия все меньше.

Ну, я бросила и два раза мужа заставила бросить. 

Первый раз он бросил и не курил лет 12, я написала ему письмо, что раз он женился, его здоровье принадлежит семье, он тратит деньги на причины болезни, потом будет тратить на лекарства, да и дочь маленькая была - бросил.

Но приехали сюда на новогодние праздники наши русские мужики в горы, - семья наших друзей + к ним присоседились российские бизнесмены с женами и рассказали ему, что бабу свою не надо слушать, подарили блок сигарет потихоньку от меня и вкусно при нем курили. Пили тоже очень вкусно до свинячего положения, но это ему не нравилось. А бабы их тащили до гостиницы любимых мужей на себе. И он годочек этот последний курил, чтоб доказать, что вырвался из-под моей пяты. :Smilie:  Ну, я ничего не говорила. Я его хорошо знаю. Будешь пилить - еще больше будет курить :Smilie:  Начнет шикарные себе самооправдания придумывать.

Ну, я просто разочек ему сказала, что, бросай, мол, беспокоюсь за твое здоровье. Ты стараешься есть экологически чистые продукты, воду фильтровать, но легкие ты гробишь. 

А он мне говорит эдак петухом таким, - умру раньше, - тебе ж лучше, освободишься от меня, страховку получишь. Дескать, не порть мне удовольствие. Обрадовал.

Ну, а я ему - да если б ты умер мгновенно, дорогой мой, а кто даст гарантию, что ты не будешь валятся в немощи, с нестерпимой болью, памперсы за тобой менять, всей семье убиваться, лечить тебя от рака (а он под 2 метра ростом так мне его и не перевернуть было бы одной), - одно дело, когда человек заболел в силу возраста и чего-то еще, но когда он самостоятельно и конкретно строит причину своей болезни, - это другое, говорю, думаешь, - легко умрешь? и изобразила предсмертные хрипы умирающего, - очень натурально :Smilie: 

Смотрю, неделя прошла, - все. Перестал, как мальчишка, скрываться. Честно признаюсь. Когда курила - мне нормально было. Но когда не куришь, - целовать накурившегося мужчину, даже очень любимого, не очень приятно. Проснешься ночью, он рядом спит, а у него изо всех пор табаком воняет,.....даже, если не курит дома...пересчитаешь все аргументы, чтоб хоть один был бы в пользу табака, - ну нету их. Распущенность и все.....и грусть такая поднимается, - тут со мной живое существо, - надо бы его хоть как-то удержать от причинения себе вреда.

----------

Федор Ф (06.06.2012)

----------


## Алик

Открою страшную тайну : я несколько раз бросал курение за   30 лет почти непрерывного стажа, испробовал разные способы - и химию , и акупунктуру. Чаще всего - это палка  о двух концах - пропадает не столько желание курить, сколько остальные желания. Дальше будет не реклама, а опыт, столь ценимый буддистами. В аптеках продаются таблетки Табекс (стоят рублей 200), раньше без рецепта продавались. 
Можно продолжать курить, но при этом принимаешь таблеточки -первые три дня по 8, потом количество уменьшается по схеме(схема внутри коробки с таблетками). Из моих знакомых,бросавших курить по этому способу ( со мной 6 человек будет), продолжает курить только 1. 
В рецепте написано, что надо прекратить курение на 3-й день приема таблеток, я прекратил на 8-й или 10-й - не помню уже, так что рецепт не догма. Главное -работает метод. Только должно быть твердое решение бросить.
Дзен- буддисты народ волевой, могут сами бросить , так что пост , в основном, для членов семей и друзей.

----------

Пема Дролкар (07.06.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

Электронные сигареты помогают? Немцы переходят на электронные сигареты, а австрийцы-нет.

----------


## Алик

Приятель носит электронную сигарету с собой почти год, но курит обычные, бросать не собирается.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Электронные сигареты помогают?


А чем они помогут?) Это просто альтернативный способ потребления никотина. Нету всякой пакости и продуктов горения, как от обычных сигарет.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Нету всякой пакости и продуктов горения, как от обычных сигарет.


 У нас тут недвано была передача, что китайцы делают для этих сигарет вредные заменные фильтры. Продают дешевле. И очень трудно уследить за качеством, а китайские лавочки тут теперь на кажом углу. Даже в добротных магазинах были случаи.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> А чем они помогут?) Это просто альтернативный способ потребления никотина. Нету всякой пакости и продуктов горения, как от обычных сигарет.


С ними немцы , у которых везде "некурящие салоны", бросают курить. В Австрии они дешевле, все приграничные районы приезжают покупать в Австрию, за бензином и за электронными сигартеами. Оба вида товара в Австрии дешевле намного , чем в Германии.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> С ними немцы , у которых везде "некурящие салоны", бросают курить.


 Может для кого и проще бросить с электронной. У меня за полгода ток кол-во потребляемого никотина в 3 раза уменьшилось) Из плюсов, что нет дыма(и других последствий вызываемых процессом горения), и возни с пепельницей и окурками))

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Может для кого и проще бросить с электронной. У меня за полгода ток кол-во потребляемого никотина в 3 раза уменьшилось) Из плюсов, что нет дыма(и других последствий вызываемых процессом горения), и возни с пепельницей и окурками))


Богатые и так редко курят в европе, у бедных сейчас покупательная способность ниже стала. На электронных сигаретах как-то экономят, так как пачка сигарет стоит , например, "Мальборо"-4 евро 50 центов. В месяц курящий выбрасывает около 130-140 евро, в год около 1500евро. У некоторых месячная зраплата 1200-1300 евро, про продавщиц, работников клининг сервиса просто не говорримЮ, у тех, 1150 евро максимум. Денег просто уже не хватает. На электронных сигаретах экономится и , вроде, бросают. Электронная сигарета стоит около 60 евро.

----------


## Иджа

Чего только люди не придумают, чтобы отправдать свои страсти и желания.

----------

Ersh (19.06.2012)

----------


## Pyro

наверно неуместно, но я бы сказал что это даже не страсти и желания, а всего лишь картина возникающая в уме не надолго, но периодически и очень правдоподобно

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Нет, Пилот, дым отпугивает именно будд. Это я слышал от разных учителей. То же самое устами махасиддхи Чадрала Ринпоче говорится в книге Оле Нидала "Открытие Алмазного пути".


Все таки не соглашусь.
Само словосочетание - отпугивает Будд. Будду ничто отпугнуть не может, а то мы с вами уже имели бы тут жуткие адовы миры без упоминания Трех Драгоценностей.
Конечно же табачный дым пагубно влияет на практику Дхармы, особенно на ваджраянскую, потому что загрязняет энергетические каналы и этим становится препятствием. Хотя бывают сильные практики которые спокойно курят, но их днем с огнем не найти.
Лично мне курение никогда приятно не было, не нравится запах табачного дыма.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.06.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Хотя бывают сильные практики которые спокойно курят, но их днем с огнем не найти.


Дзогчен Кхенце Ринпоче, махасиддха  :Smilie: 



Старое фото.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.06.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

о, круто он стебается

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Дзогчен Кхенце Ринпоче, махасиддха


Великий.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

на фото, я извиняюсь перед учениками его, Ринпоче видимо ещё и под шафе.
ему можно, он махасиддха  :Wink:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.06.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Ему правда можно, он правда махасиддха. Я его живьём видел.


Ну, и какие сиддхи показывал?

----------

Wyrd (19.06.2012), Дхармананда (20.06.2012), Леонид Ш (19.06.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Великий.


Разве у него искусное поведение? Вот хотел я, положим, пойти в тибетскую религию, и увидел эту фотку. А там гуру--вылитый бомж. Итог: я не иду в вашенскую Дхарму, а иду куда-то ещё.

----------

Леонид Ш (19.06.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Ну, и какие сиддхи показывал?


Дык Вы сами поезжайте и посмотрите, поживите в долине. А то что других на истории про сиддхи разводить? Тем более Вы же прекрасно понимаете, что никто видео с оставлением отпечатков ног в камнях и дымящихся терма Вам не предоставит. 



> Разве у него искусное поведение?


Зависит от Вас, от того, что Вы практикуете и какой информацией располагаете.



> пойти в тибетскую религию, и увидел эту фотку


Каждому по способностям, все правильно. Угостился личинками из гниющей головы, которую протягивает мастер - получил сиддхи, не угостился - танцуешь с бубном.
Если человек не готов к Ваджраяне с ее искусными методами, он может практиковать в других традициях и также достигать определенной реализации. Проблемы то нет.

----------

Аньезка (19.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (19.06.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Разве у него искусное поведение? Вот хотел я, положим, пойти в тибетскую религию, и увидел эту фотку. А там гуру--вылитый бомж. Итог: я не иду в вашенскую Дхарму, а иду куда-то ещё.


А я, наоборот, посмотрел на него и пошёл в нашенскую Дхарму в итоге.

----------

Аньезка (19.06.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Разве у него искусное поведение? .... А там гуру--вылитый бомж. Итог: я не иду в вашенскую Дхарму, а иду куда-то ещё.


Ну, это уже не вы первый и думаю не последний, таким образом вопрос ставите.
Помнится пришла к Миларепе толи сестра, толи подруга детства и стала увещевать... ну чего ты тут в пещере аки бомж в лохмотьях расселся. Вон погляди, Бари Лоцзава какой важный, в шелках, ученики кругом так и крутятся, держат над ним зонт и т.п. Ты же говоришь что ты круче Дхарму знаешь - так пойди и живи так.

Миларепа как говорится отправил куда подальше.

Мы конечно же знаем кто такой Бари Лоцзава и что он в принципе дяденька отличный был, но Миларепе респект больше даем.

----------


## Вантус

> Дык Вы сами поезжайте и посмотрите, поживите в долине. А то что других на истории про сиддхи разводить? Тем более Вы же прекрасно понимаете, что никто видео с оставлением отпечатков ног в камнях и дымящихся терма Вам не предоставит.


Т.е. это просто местные байки? ОК.



> Разве у него искусное поведение? Вот хотел я, положим, пойти в тибетскую религию, и увидел эту фотку. А там гуру--вылитый бомж. Итог: я не иду в вашенскую Дхарму, а иду куда-то ещё.


Для тантрика не зазорно, а наоборот, весьма почетно и олдскульно выглядеть как бомж. Посмотрите на тех же нага-баба. Это показатель аскетизма - имея возможность жить в роскоши, собирая обильные подношения, выглядеть как бомж. Гораздо хуже, если начинают косить под тантрика, брезгуя аскетически-бомжовским обликом.

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Т.е. это просто местные байки? ОК.


Я Вам сказал, как Вы можете доподлинно убедиться в реализации мастера (любого) - взять и проверить все самому. Других способ нет, а если бы и были, то их бы можно было подставить под сомнение, Вы же понимаете. Дефекты пленки, лепет впечатлительных туриков, фальсификация и т.д.

----------

Аньезка (19.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (19.06.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

Мне, например, просто интересно - за что сейчас людей махасиддхами называют  :Smilie:

----------


## Вантус

> Я Вам сказал, как Вы можете доподлинно убедиться в реализации мастера (любого) - взять и проверить все самому. Других способ нет, а если бы и были, то их бы можно было подставить под сомнение, Вы же понимаете. Дефекты пленки, лепет впечатлительных туриков, фальсификация и т.д.


Существование многих странных вещей, мною ни разу не виданных, я не ставлю под сомнение - например, северное сияние, глория, шаровая молния - существуют, есть масса проверяемых свидетельств, фотографий, видеосъемок, сделанных уважаемыми научными институциями и простыми людьми. Почему для сиддх должен быть иной подход?
У вас в стиле:
В. Скажи, а В. - хороший врач? 
О. Замечательный, мертвых на ноги поднимает. 
В. А кого, например, вылечил? Вылеченных кто-нибудь видел, может рассказать?
О. Съезди к нему и сам увидишь.

Т.е. это просто отсыл подальше, т.к. по существу сказать нечего.

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Почему для сиддх должен быть иной подход?


Во-первых, почему сиддхи должны быть объектом научного исследования? Как Вы думаете, что вообще будет делать сиддха, если к нему приедут коммерсы с профессорами наук и скажут, мол, глубокоуважаемый, покажи свои сиддхи? Вариантов развития событий целое море, конечно, но все они в "Науку и Жизнь" точно не попадут. Во-вторых, совершенно очевидно, что группа паломников не преследует цель кому-то что-то доказать, кого-то разоблачить, ну или наоборот пропиарить. Они едут, встречают мастера и получают от него благословление. Кроме них, кто еще может подтвердить происходившее? Никто. Поэтому тут совершенно очевидный момент веры - хотите верьте, хотите нет. Хотите проверить - все пути открыты. Это ведь не какое-нибудь видение, не путешествие в Чистую Землю... Провинция Сычуань, Долина Дзогчен, Дзогчен Кхенце Ринпоче.



> Мне, например, просто интересно - за что сейчас людей махасиддхами называют


Все за то же, за что и раньше. Вы же читали "Львы Будды".

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.06.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Мы конечно же знаем кто такой Бари Лоцзава и что он в принципе дяденька отличный был, но Миларепе респект больше даем.


За что именно: за презрение к роскоши или за бомжовский вид? Это ж две разницы, первое не требует второго.

Мне что-то вспомнилась эта сценка из соловьевского Насреддина:



> _Бородатый с беспокойством поднялся, обшарил глазами толпу.
> После  недолгих  поисков  он заметил второго дервиша, еще более
> грязного и оборванного и,  следовательно,  еще  более  святого.
> Этот  дервиш  потребовал  непомерные  деньги,  бородатый  начал
> торговаться, но дервиш, покопавшись под  своей  шапкой,  достал
> оттуда  целую горсть крупных вшей, и бородатый, удостоверившись
> в его святости, согласился._

----------


## Chikara

> Разве у него искусное поведение? Вот хотел я, положим, пойти в тибетскую религию, и увидел эту фотку. А там гуру--вылитый бомж. Итог: я не иду в вашенскую Дхарму, а иду куда-то ещё.


А я наоборот, если увижу мастера-святошу, то плюну ему под ноги.

----------


## AndyZ

> А я наоборот, если увижу мастера-святошу, то плюну ему под ноги.


Раз уж мы в дзен разделе...
Зря плевать, лучше на свои привязанности (хорошо\плохо) посмотреть  :Cool:

----------

Pema Sonam (19.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А я наоборот, если увижу мастера-святошу, то плюну ему под ноги.


Святошу? Это другая крайность. Вообразите себе умеренного человека. И без вредных привычек. Плевать расхотелось?

----------


## Chikara

> Вообразите себе умеренного человека. И без вредных привычек.


Эдакий аккуратный буддолог-карьерист? Не нравится мне ваш идеал.

----------

Аньезка (19.06.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Вариантов развития событий целое море, конечно, но все они в "Науку и Жизнь" точно не попадут.


Попадут, если будет чему попадать. Ученые - народ честный и общительный, в том, что касается науки. Нечестные и необщительные быстро лишаются положения ученого и денег.



> Во-вторых, совершенно очевидно, что группа паломников не преследует цель кому-то что-то доказать, кого-то разоблачить, ну или наоборот пропиарить. Они едут, встречают мастера и получают от него благословление.


А не за методом, через который достигаются два вида сиддхи, они часом едут? Как можно быть уверенным, что метод и вправду дает сиддхи, если о нем известны только байки и отсылы? А абстрактное "благословение" - это что-то не относящееся ни к буддизму,  ни к тантре. Почему, интересно, лекарство от телесных болезней считают нужным проверять не по байкам, а лекарство от всех болезней и вовсе не нужно проверять? Может оно и не лекарство вовсе, а просто все так думают и поддерживают свою веру байками, рассказываемыми друг другу? Почему все так хотят принимать столь важную и неочевидную вещь на веру, без исследования? Может, потому что в душе относятся к этому не как к методу, дающему обычные и высшие сиддхи, а просто как к экзотическому хобби или к суеверному лобызанию образОв, несерьезно и недолжным образом?

----------


## Chikara

Денис, а почему вас коробит неумытый мастер-бомж уснувший раскинув руки и ноги на обочине пыльной дороги?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Эдакий аккуратный буддолог-карьерист?


Будда.




> Не нравится мне ваш идеал.


Не?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Денис, а почему вас коробит неумытый мастер-бомж уснувший на обочине пыльной дороги?


А вдруг у него вши? Ему, мож, нипочём, а мне не хоцца.

----------


## Chikara

> А вдруг у него вши? Ему, мож, нипочём, а мне не хоцца.


А тогда зачем вам буддизм?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Не, зачем мне учение бомжа, который спит на пыльной обочине?

----------


## Chikara

> Не, зачем мне учение бомжа, который спит на пыльной обочине?


Вас прельщает красивый дзэн-буддизм современной Японии?

----------

Pyro (20.06.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Вам нравится красивый дзэн-буддизм современной Японии?


Опять нравится/не нравится  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Зачем следовать учению бомжа, чему хорошему он может научить? не умываться и плевать на здоровье?

----------


## Chikara

> Опять нравится/не нравится   Зачем следовать учению бомжа, чему хорошему он может научить? не умываться и плевать на здоровье?


Все великие мастера дзэн были бомжами.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Все великие мастера дзэн были бомжами.


Т.е. все не мылись, спали на пыльной обочине, смолили бычки и проч.?
Великое мастерство в дзен приводило их к этому? Или, может, это приводило их к великому мастерству в дзен?  :EEK!:

----------


## Chikara

> Т.е. все не мылись, спали на пыльной обочине, смолили бычки и проч.?


В их нелегкой жизни и такое было.

----------


## AndyZ

> Все великие мастера дзэн были бомжами.


Смотря что вкладывать в понятие бомж. Если "без определенного места жительства" - то не правда. Большинство (не все конечно) "великих" были при монастырях, которые они и возглавляли. А если бомж тот, у которого ничего нет - тогда да.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> В их нелегкой жизни и такое было.


Значит, бомжество не принципиально необходимое, а вынужденное состояние.
А курить--и вовсе никто, даже нелегкая жись  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , заставить не может, окромя себя самого.

----------

Neroli (19.06.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Все великие мастера дзэн были бомжами.


Что-то вы путаете. Приведите примеры.

----------


## Neroli

А я вот не пойму, нафига махасиддхе пить и курить? Понятно, что он может делать это без вреда, но зачем? Зачем?

----------

Денис Евгеньев (19.06.2012), Тао (19.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Интересно, а откуда махасиддхи берут деньги на спиртное и сигареты.....

----------


## Шавырин

> А я вот не пойму, нафига махасиддхе пить и курить? Понятно, что он может делать это без вреда, но зачем? Зачем?


Как вариант,- сбить пафос с моралистов.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (19.06.2012), Аньезка (19.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

> А я вот не пойму, нафига махасиддхе пить и курить? Понятно, что он может делать это без вреда, но зачем? Зачем?


Возможно, чтобы ученики не привязывались к идее того, что Мастер должен вписываться в определённые их умом концепции.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (19.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012), Шавырин (19.06.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Почему все так хотят принимать столь важную и неочевидную вещь на веру, без исследования?


Наверно потому, что доверия к учителям прошлого и настоящего больше, чем к современной науке и ее методам исследования. У кого-то все наоборот и я полагаю, что это тоже неплохо.



> Зачем следовать учению бомжа, чему хорошему он может научить? не умываться и плевать на здоровье?


Если человек видит в махасиддхе бомжа, а его действия воспринимает исключительно как что-то нечистое, то такой человек действительно не научится ничему и лишь накопит неблагую карму. Наверно как и те брахманы, которые видели в учениках Будды "лысых бандитов и бездельников".
Если Вас действительно интересует, кто такие махасиддхи и почему их поведение столь необычно - Вы можете самостоятельно ознакомиться, благо материалов достаточно. Если Вам это фиолетово, то примите мои глубочайшие извинения за то, что я запотил ПОДОБНОЕ в дзенском разделе и просто забудьте. Амитофо.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Neroli

Шавырин, Аньезка, неужели у махасиддхи нет других способов все это проделать? Менее общедоступных и примитивных?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А я вот не пойму, нафига махасиддхе пить и курить? Понятно, что он может делать это без вреда, но зачем? Зачем?


Чтобы потом показать свои лёгкие и печень.

----------

Neroli (19.06.2012), Pyro (20.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

Меня очень заинтересовал Дзогчен Кхенце Ринпоче по фоткам в этой теме. Пошла в поисковик почитать про него, посмотреть фото.
А что это у него в руке сияет?

----------

Pedma Kalzang (19.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

> Шавырин, Аньезка, неужели у махасиддхи нет других способов все это проделать? Менее общедоступных и примитивных?


Хм. А чем вас эти способы не устраивают?)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012), Шавырин (19.06.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Как вариант,- сбить пафос с моралистов.





> Возможно, чтобы ученики не привязывались к идее того, что Мастер должен вписываться в определённые их умом концепции.


Знаете, вспоминается http://fritzmorgen.livejournal.com/482090.html.

----------

Neroli (19.06.2012)

----------


## Шавырин

> Чтобы потом показать свои лёгкие и печень.


Которые ,несомненно ,будут в отличном состоянии  :Wink:

----------


## Neroli

> Хм. А чем вас эти способы не устраивают?)


Так любой бомж может. Пить, курить ругаться матом. Я не понимаю сигнала.

----------


## Шавырин

> Шавырин, Аньезка, неужели у махасиддхи нет других способов все это проделать? Менее общедоступных и примитивных?


Наверняка есть.
Только зачем ?

----------

Аньезка (19.06.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Интересно, а откуда махасиддхи берут деньги на спиртное и сигареты.


Очевидно, что подношения. Ну или угощаются тем, что бесхозно.



> нет других способов все это проделать?


Поскольку в основе их действий лежит безмерное сострадание, полагаю, что это самые эффективные методы для конкретного времени и конкретной аудитории. И, как я уже говорил, тут уже дело в Вас и Вашем видении всего этого. 



> А что это у него в руке сияет?


Я очень не хотел постить эту фотографию, честно  :Smilie: 



> Так любой бомж может. Пить, курить ругаться матом.


Смотрите на суть, а не на форму. На мотивацию, в конце концов.

----------

Аньезка (19.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

> Так любой бомж может. Пить, курить ругаться матом. Я не понимаю сигнала.


Да, но как правило те, кого в народе называют великими Учителями, владеют знанием Дхармы на высочайшем уровне. Что нам еще от них нужно?

----------


## Neroli

> Наверняка есть.
> Только зачем ?


Для разнообразия.

----------


## Шавырин

> Для разнообразия.


Ага, только при всём разнообразии, мы способны видеть только алкоголь и сигареты  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Да, но как правило те, кого в народе называют великими Учителями, владеют знанием Дхармы на высочайшем уровне. Что нам еще от них нужно?


Согласна. Но тогда им и курить не за чем.

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Но тогда им и курить не за чем.


Пока люди привязываются к так называемому чистому и отвергают так называемое нечистое, смысл есть. 
Как Вы относитесь к Праджняпарамите?

----------

Pema Sonam (19.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012), Шавырин (19.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

> Согласна. Но тогда им и курить не за чем.


Дело в том, что действия и мотивации реализованных существ находятся за пределами способностей понимания обычных людей. К сожалению, мы многого пока не видим, не понимаем, и не чувствуем.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (19.06.2012), Pema Sonam (19.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012), Шавырин (19.06.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Ага, только при всём разнообразии, мы способны видеть только алкоголь и сигареты


Ну не знаю. Мне кажется я была бы способна увидеть и поникнуться глубочайшей нравственностью махасидххи, например. Это и правда редкость в наше время. 
Сигареты и алкоголь не интересно.

----------

Pyro (20.06.2012), Wyrd (20.06.2012), Тао (19.06.2012), Фил (21.06.2012), Шавырин (19.06.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Мне кажется я была бы способна увидеть и поникнуться глубочайшей нравственностью, например.


Коли мы в чаньской ветке  :Smilie:  Высочайший пример нравственности.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Коли мы в чаньской ветке  Высочайший пример нравственности.


Кто это?

----------


## Тао

> Кто это?


Мастер чань Сюй Юнь

----------

Neroli (19.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Мне кажется я была бы способна увидеть и поникнуться глубочайшей нравственностью махасидххи, например.


Часто такое поведение и испольюзуется, чтобы выбить эти шаблоны(концепты и т.п.) о "чистоте" и "нравственности". В мире много(ну относительно 0) нравственных людей, только буддами они от этого не стали, потому что суть не в этом. Учитель должен учить, а не потворствовать "комфортной зоне" ученика.

----------

Echo (20.06.2012), Pema Sonam (20.06.2012), Аньезка (20.06.2012), Джнянаваджра (20.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Часто такое поведение и испольюзуется, чтобы выбить эти шаблоны(концепты и т.п.) о "чистоте" и "нравственности". В мире много(ну относительно 0) нравственных людей, только буддами они от этого не стали, потому что суть не в этом. Учитель должен учить, а не потворствовать "комфортной зоне" ученика.


И чему вас учит учитель своим курением?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> И чему вы вас учит учитель своим курением?


В мире прямо сейчас грабят и убивают людей, насилуют женщин, детей и т.п., а вас какая-то сигарета, алкоголь и бомжеватый вид беспокоят.

----------


## Neroli

> В мире прямо сейчас грабят и убивают людей, насилуют женщин, детей и т.п., а вас какая-то сигарета, алкоголь и бомжеватый вид беспокоят.


Действительно.  :Smilie: 
Но я так и не поняла чему вы учитесь у курящего?

----------

Wyrd (20.06.2012)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Действительно. 
> Но я так и не поняла чему вы учитесь у курящего?


Как минимум обращать внимание на действительно важные вещи, а не носиться с очевидными вещами, как с писаной торбой.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Дело в том, что действия и мотивации реализованных существ находятся за пределами способностей понимания обычных людей. К сожалению, мы многого пока не видим, не понимаем, и не чувствуем.


Если он не может избавиться от пагубной зависимости, то сомневаюсь, что он что-то реализовал. Это конечно не значит, что он не может быть начитанным ламой, знающим тексты и ритуалы, и умеющим обучать в соответствии с этими текстами и проводить посвящения.

----------

AndyZ (20.06.2012), Wyrd (20.06.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> В мире прямо сейчас грабят и убивают людей, насилуют женщин, детей и т.п., а вас какая-то сигарета, алкоголь и бомжеватый вид беспокоят.


Вы ставите в большую заслугу человеку, позиционирующему себя как буддийского учителя, то что он не убивает людей, не насилует женщин и детей, а только курит и выпивает? О времена...

----------

Neroli (20.06.2012), Фил (21.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

> Если он не может избавиться от пагубной зависимости, то сомневаюсь, что он что-то реализовал. Это конечно не значит, что он не может быть начитанным ламой, знающим тексты и ритуалы, и умеющим обучать в соответствии с этими текстами и проводить посвящения.


А он типа должен хотеть жить долго и умереть здоровым?)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012), Шавырин (20.06.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> А он типа должен хотеть жить долго и умереть здоровым?)


Свободный человек не может быть рабом привычки.

----------

AndyZ (20.06.2012)

----------


## Иджа

Просто слов нет. 
Лучше не читать все это. Мусор!

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Chikara

> Свободный человек не может быть рабом привычки.


Свободный человек - это человек, который освободился от привычки жить.

----------

Sikorsky (29.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Echo

> Свободный человек не может быть рабом привычки.


Вспомнилось: 
Анаами Бабу спросили: - Бабаджи, почему у вас такие длинные волосы и борода? Только не говорите, что "просто позволяете им расти"! - Хрен с вами, зовите цирюльника, - вздохнул Баба и обрился наголо.

----------

Pyro (20.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Иджа

Сегодня шел на работу, по пути встретился чловек в монашеских одеяниях, он присел на заборчик и закурл сигаретку )))))

(своих тараканов везде хватает, важно видеть истинный путь, а не придумывать его основываясь на окружающем мире)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Которые ,несомненно ,будут в отличном состоянии


Не надо ясновидения  :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Свободный человек - это человек, который освободился от привычки жить.


Не, свободный человек, который освободился от привычки концептуально мыслить :Smilie: 

А дальше уже можно нормально жить :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.06.2012)

----------


## Takifugu

Странный спор.А что,кто-то всерьез считает что курение мешает медитации???Мне кажется что скорее медитация может помешать курению.Хотя тоже не факт.В любом случае лучше курить и медитировать,чем не медитировать.Будьте в дхарме и лишнее уйдет.

----------


## Chikara

> Не, свободный человек, который освободился от привычки концептуально мыслить


Что Вы понимаете под концептуальным мышлением?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Что Вы понимаете под концептуальным мышлением?


Только не бросайте на меня своих тараканов :Smilie: 

Ну, если серьезно, то безоценочное прямое восприятие окружающих явлений с проникновением в их суть без умопостроений является неконцептуальным.(такая вот концепция)

Ну, в качестве примера, - кушаете дыню и наслаждаетесь вкусом, вдыхаете аромат и чувствуете во всей полноте этот процесс без нагромождения разных мыслей. Точка. Не думаете, что ах, как мне вкусно, надо бы рассказать всем, какая дыня вкусная попалась, надо бы ее запрятать поглубже в холодильник, чтобы кто-то не съел, и прочее. :Smilie:

----------


## Echo

> Ну, в качестве примера, - кушаете дыню и наслаждаетесь вкусом, вдыхаете аромат и чувствуете во всей полноте этот процесс без нагромождения разных мыслей. Точка. Не думаете, что ах, как мне вкусно, надо бы рассказать всем, какая дыня вкусная попалась, надо бы ее запрятать поглубже в холодильник, чтобы кто-то не съел, и прочее


Как у животных?))
На всякий случай: в примере не отражено "прямое восприятие окружающих явлений с проникновением в их суть"

----------

Pema Sonam (23.06.2012)

----------


## Chikara

> Только не бросайте на меня своих тараканов


Сразу вспомнился фильм "Люди в черном", где из пришельца-арахнида, вселившегося в человека, всюду из рукавов лезли жирные тараканы  :Smilie:   :Smilie: 




> Ну, если серьезно, то безоценочное прямое восприятие окружающих явлений с проникновением в их суть без умопостроений является неконцептуальным.(такая вот концепция)


"с проникновением в их суть" считаю лишним. А если серьезно, то эти слои снимаются не сразу (знаем, но не можем их снять)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Ну, в качестве примера, - кушаете дыню и наслаждаетесь вкусом, вдыхаете аромат и чувствуете во всей полноте этот процесс без нагромождения разных мыслей. Точка. Не думаете, что ах, как мне вкусно, надо бы рассказать всем, какая дыня вкусная попалась, надо бы ее запрятать поглубже в холодильник, чтобы кто-то не съел, и прочее.


Нравится,наслаждаюсь. Всё равно это оценочное.Где недвойственность восприятия, единый вкус? :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.06.2012)

----------

